# Adult Gamers For AC:NL



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello,
I am a 30-something gamer, looking for other adult gamers to play AC:NL with or other games. My FC is: 3909-8277-1784 . If you add me, please let me know here or PM me and I will add you back. 
My name is GamingGirl


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll be turning 25 two weeks before New Leaf releases in America. I'm happy to add older players because well... there's a greater chance they get the general courtesy of not chopping down trees or stealing flowers. I'd love to wifi with you once I pick up my AC XL Bundle.  My friend code is in my signature. Please feel free to add me.

_[EDIT] I love you TBTers but unless you know me/ have participated in actual conversations with me on this blog or tumblr, or just really really REALLY want ME to be YOUR friend- I'm requesting a hiatus from friend adding. I don't want a bajillion peeps on my friends list, and right now it's verging on that!!!_


----------



## Batsu (Apr 28, 2013)

Adding you both! I'd like to add other older AC players too. I'm 24 -- my birthday is 4 days after NA gets New Leaf so that's going to be my birthday present to myself. 

My friend code is: 



Spoiler



2063 0460 9771 (name is Ekki)


*edit*: I don't have room on my list anymore!


----------



## Eirynfox (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi  feel free to add me! Im an adult gamer as well  I added you!

Edit: if anyone else adds me please private msg me or let me know on my visitors messages


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

So far, I've added you all!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

@Anygamewilldo: I think we are friends. I am 30 years old as well.

@Everyone else: Adding now!


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Anygamewilldo: I think we are friends. I am 30 years old as well.
> 
> @Everyone else: Adding now!



I believe so! My name is GamingGirl


----------



## tanuki (Apr 28, 2013)

i would love to add everyone (i'm 30 too) but i'm getting the 3ds bundle and i'm not transferring my info over to the new 3ds so i'll have a new friend code when i do! i'll send everyone here a pm when i get the new code so we can add each other!


----------



## Zellu (Apr 28, 2013)

I-I'm about to turn 19 (in June OTL) so I'm, uh, legally an adult? Hahah. My FC is on my profile. c: Adding everyone!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 28, 2013)

20 here, but I prefer to play with older gamers ^^ add my Pikachu XL  adding everyone


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

Added you both!


----------



## Octavia (Apr 28, 2013)

Editing out information.


----------



## MademRachel (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello  Im an adult gamer as well im 21 
ill add everyone but im getting the AC:NL Bundle so my friend code is changing. i wont be transferring anything


----------



## Mike! (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in the final few months of my twenties.. If anyone wants to add me, just send me a PM!


----------



## JLou (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a 30s gamer as well, and have added you!  My code is 4811-6940-2118.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

Woot for more adult gamers  I've added the others that have posted.


----------



## Taichi (Apr 28, 2013)

28 here and my FC is 1332-8590-7851.  I added everyone here.  The long wait is almost over!


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 28, 2013)

Add me to the list! I'll be 30 in July. Later today I'll add everyone here. 

I'm glad to have adult AC friends. ^_^


----------



## amped4jr88 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm 20 also like Loviechu but still prefer to play with adult gamers too. Adding!


----------



## Odette (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm 20, does that count as an "adult gamer"?


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in my 30's. I'd love to have more adult friends for New Leaf. Some of you I already have on my list I think but I'll add the rest of you now.

Update: My 3DS list is full! Thanks to everyone who added me.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm 21, am I old enough?


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

23 here!  I'll add anyone who adds me


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

Odette said:


> I'm 20, does that count as an "adult gamer"?



Indeed it does


----------



## LaughingDingo (Apr 28, 2013)

24 here. Feel free to add me. 

What I love about these forums is that there are older people here (compared to ACC which seems like everyone is under 16..)


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 28, 2013)

When you think about it though, most of the adult gamers here have probably played since the first one. We were all already between the ages of 9-15 at the time. So we kind of grew up along with the game xD

But *Papaner, traceguy, LaughingDingo*
Added you all ^^


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> When you think about it though, most of the adult gamers here have probably played since the first one. We were all already between the ages of 9-15 at the time. So we kind of grew up along with the game xD
> 
> But *Papaner, traceguy, LaughingDingo*
> Added you all ^^



Do I use your pikachu FC?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, Pikachu FC only


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

I have added everyone else thus far! I myself consider most "adult" gamers to be 18+


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

added!


----------



## Fantastic (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am new to this site  I'm 18 and as soon as I get my new AC 3ds xl I will add you all. I am so excited. This is going to be my first 3ds and I am a huge fan of AC.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

Fantastic said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to this site  I'm 18 and as soon as I get my new AC 3ds xl I will add you all. I am so excited. This is going to be my first 3ds and I am a huge fan of AC.



Welcome  Just send me a PM or post on here when you do get your 3DS Xl and I will gladly add you!


----------



## miyac (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll be 22 in a few weeks. Here is my FC: 3883-5448-8372 
Let me know if you add me so I can add you back C:


----------



## Fantastic (Apr 28, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> Welcome  Just send me a PM or post on here when you do get your 3DS Xl and I will gladly add you!



Great! I'll be sure to post here whenever I get the bundle.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

miyac said:


> I'll be 22 in a few weeks. Here is my FC: 3883-5448-8372
> Let me know if you add me so I can add you back C:



I think we already added eachother? My name is GamingGirl


----------



## tanuki (Apr 28, 2013)

ok. this has got me way too excited to make new AC friends. i WILL do a system transfer so i'll be keeping my friend code!! turning 21 in May! i'm an american living in the UK so i can share some cool UK stuff!! my fc is: 1418-7830-1454 my name is Colette! i'll add all of you! 

if you noticed i've not added you back, just send me a PM! 

yay!


----------



## miyac (Apr 28, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> I think we already added eachother? My name is GamingGirl



Yes! We have already added each other, my name is Letty :3


----------



## Fantastic (Apr 28, 2013)

tanuki said:


> ok. this has got me way too excited to make new AC friends.



Me too! I cannot wait until June 9th! My name is Sam by the way, nice to meet you Colette.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2013)

system transfer, transfers your friend code? Sweet! Now I can buy the XL without worrying about you guys on my old 3ds friend list.


----------



## Salsanadia (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi we are already friends.
I am now 36 years old. I love to add other adult gamers, so I don't feel like I am the only one


----------



## Anna (Apr 28, 2013)

Im 18 for anyone who wants to add me 3866-8703-0840 

message me if you do and I will add you back


----------



## Batsu (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I've added everyone who posted their codes and messaged you guys. I posted my FC on the first page so if anyone else adds me, just let me know! I've got room on my list for a few more people.


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm 20 turning 21 in July. Maybe some of you can visit me on my bday in ACNL that would be fun.  I'm going to try to add all of  you.


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll be 23 this year and my husband will be 25.  We'll be playing with my whole family (sisters, brother and father), and I would much prefer to add adult friends than children!  If you would like to add me and my hubby, and maybe my sister, we can pass the time in Swapnote if you enjoy sending notes.  We for the most part share a friends list, and it's fun having extended convos via Swapnote with photo sharing and Animal Crossing chats!

Send me a PM if you want to add me :3


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok, I've added everyone up till this point so far  Please make sure you are adding me back as there are several of you who have not as of yet  Please check PM's as well I have sent a few out


----------



## MadamSpringy (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm 18, turning 19 in November, and I like to play with older people as well.
Feel free to add me if you haven't already, just send me a message if you do so that I can add you back!
My FC is 4639-8978-2871. I'll be getting the XL bundle, but I'm going to try to do a system transfer, so I should keep my friend code!


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

MadamSpringy said:


> I'm 18, turning 19 in November, and I like to play with older people as well.
> Feel free to add me if you haven't already, just send me a message if you do so that I can add you back!
> My FC is 4639-8978-2871. I'll be getting the XL bundle, but I'm going to try to do a system transfer, so I should keep my friend code!



I added you and sent you a PM as well


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 29, 2013)

PM me if you add me! I tend to not check threads often!


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

MadamSpringy said:


> I'm 18, turning 19 in November, and I like to play with older people as well.
> Feel free to add me if you haven't already, just send me a message if you do so that I can add you back!
> My FC is 4639-8978-2871. I'll be getting the XL bundle, but I'm going to try to do a system transfer, so I should keep my friend code!



I Added you .


----------



## Tapa (Apr 29, 2013)

I was under the assumption that not many people older than 18 or 19 posted on here. xD I just turned 24 this month, heck yeah for still being carded. 

My code is in my sig. I'm going to add some people on here in a bit and send a PM to those super special awesome individuals. PM me as well if you add me.


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tapa said:


> I was under the assumption that not many people older than 18 or 19 posted on here. xD I just turned 24 this month, heck yeah for still being carded.
> 
> My code is in my sig. I'm going to add some people on here in a bit and send a PM to those super special awesome individuals. PM me as well if you add me.



Added you Tapa.


----------



## Zolon (Apr 29, 2013)

Heh, I'm 24 and about to turn 25 shortly after the game comes out. My code is in my profile, if you want to add me, just send me a PM and I'll add you to the pile.  Nice to know that most of us never really grew up


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zolon said:


> Heh, I'm 24 and about to turn 25 shortly after the game comes out. My code is in my profile, if you want to add me, just send me a PM and I'll add you to the pile.  Nice to know that most of us never really grew up



Added you .


----------



## Zolon (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks! Just got the confirmation.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

Tapa said:


> I was under the assumption that not many people older than 18 or 19 posted on here. xD I just turned 24 this month, heck yeah for still being carded.
> 
> My code is in my sig. I'm going to add some people on here in a bit and send a PM to those super special awesome individuals. PM me as well if you add me.



Tapa, I added you. I tried to PM you but it said you have to many PMs you need to clear out,lol! My name is GamingGirl


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm adding everyone in here so please add my *NA* friend code from my sig


NA FC: 2449-4864-0280

EDIT: I got a full 2 pages of friend codes from this forum. I will add them all the next time I have my NA 3DS handy


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I'm adding everyone in here so please add my *NA* friend code from my sig
> 
> 
> NA FC: 2449-4864-0280
> ...



Added you .


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 29, 2013)

I am 18 turning 19 this year! I need more friends to play NL with when it comes out so please add my code? And if you then please leave me a message on my profile saying you did so and then i'll add you.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> I am 18 turning 19 this year! I need more friends to play NL with when it comes out so please add my code? And if you then please leave me a message on my profile saying you did so and then i'll add you.



Ok, great  I added you and sent you a PM as well!


----------



## NinjanaMin (Apr 29, 2013)

Im turning 20 in September! 
Feel free to add me!!  (I'll be adding you all as you read this ^^) x


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi anygame, I added you from another thread, I'll turn 27 right before the game comes out, but I PMed you anyway!

Anyone else, feeel free to add me too, just PM me so I know


----------



## Anna (Apr 29, 2013)

If anyone still wants to add me my code is at the start im 18!


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Hi anygame, I added you from another thread, I'll turn 27 right before the game comes out, but I PMed you anyway!
> 
> Anyone else, feeel free to add me too, just PM me so I know



I added you but you are not registering, so then I deleted you and added you again. It still has not registered though...hmmmm

Edited To Add: Sorry, I re-read your PM and so I see it will register later this week


----------



## tanuki (Apr 29, 2013)

This thread is MENTAL! I have about half of everyone added now. Totally gonna add the rest of you when i get home from work. 
Seriously, just adding people has upped my excitement by, like, a trillion. Woo!


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm just glad to be adding a roster of older players over a bunch of pre-teens lol


----------



## Fantastic (Apr 29, 2013)

Man, I wish I had my 3ds now so I could add you all!


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

It's great as there are a bunch more of you out there than I thought  

No worries Fantastic, I am sure everyone will add you when you get your 3DS Xl!


----------



## JLou (Apr 29, 2013)

tanuki said:


> Seriously, just adding people has upped my excitement by, like, a trillion. Woo!



Same here!  All my fiance heard about last night was Animal Crossing because I couldn't stop talking about it!  Good thing he plays it too, but he's not nearly as excited about it as I am.  

By the way, If anyone has added me and I haven't added you back yet, please send me a PM to let me know.


----------



## Craftyott (Apr 29, 2013)

If 18+ counts as adult gamer, then I more than double-count (40+). 

Anyone who wants to add an older adult gamer, let me know! I've been playing AC since Wild World (didn't have the Gamecube version, but got it later for the Wii).

1435-4090-6760


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

Craftyott said:


> If 18+ counts as adult gamer, then I more than double-count (40+).
> 
> Anyone who wants to add an older adult gamer, let me know! I've been playing AC since Wild World (didn't have the Gamecube version, but got it later for the Wii).
> 
> 1435-4090-6760



Hello  I added you!


----------



## Wewikk (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys im 28 i love animal crossing i would like to have some gamers my age on my friends list just send me a message on my visitor messages ill add you as soon as possable.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll be going through the thread and add everyone I missed


----------



## Skarro (Apr 29, 2013)

23 Here. PM me if adding. Like to play with adults as well since greifing/town destruction is usually something caused by the immature.   Waiting for NA release


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

I have sent you guys PM's and added you


----------



## Wewikk (Apr 29, 2013)

You guys can add me just send me a pm with your friend code much easyer for me.


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 29, 2013)

27, here!


----------



## Jemjewel (Apr 29, 2013)

Craftyott said:


> If 18+ counts as adult gamer, then I more than double-count (40+).
> 
> Anyone who wants to add an older adult gamer, let me know! I've been playing AC since Wild World (didn't have the Gamecube version, but got it later for the Wii).
> 
> 1435-4090-6760





Thank goodness   I'm not the only one!  I'll be 43 in a few weeks.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

I've added everyone so far so please add me back if you would like  GamingGirl is my name!


----------



## Starrynite171 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new here and also looking for some adults to add. I will be adding everyone on the thread so far. Please feel free to add me too. My FC is: 0130-2903-4765. Let me know if you add me so I can return the favor


----------



## the_bria (Apr 29, 2013)

i'm 28 and would love some adults to play with!  i have a bad habbit of swearing and not being very kid friendly in general so i'm a bit nervous about playing with some of the kids! (i'll try my best for those of you i added though!)
my code is under my avatar


----------



## Craftyott (Apr 29, 2013)

Jemjewel said:


> Thank goodness   I'm not the only one!  I'll be 43 in a few weeks.



Shout out to the 40+ club!  Woot! Woot!

I'll add you to my list!
(I'm 46....looks like I'm still the oldest in this group)


----------



## Starrynite171 (Apr 29, 2013)

the_bria said:


> i'm 28 and would love some adults to play with!  i have a bad habbit of swearing and not being very kid friendly in general so i'm a bit nervous about playing with some of the kids! (i'll try my best for those of you i added though!)
> my code is under my avatar



Ha! I have the same problem with cursing as well lol. I added you, feel free to add me back if you'd like


----------



## RainyInVancouver (Apr 29, 2013)

Craftyott said:


> (I'm 46....looks like I'm still the oldest in this group)



Short lived reign as the oldest   I'll be 58 in July.

If you all don't mind playing with an "oldie but a goodie", please PM me for my code.


----------



## Zolon (Apr 29, 2013)

Starrynite171 said:


> Ha! I have the same problem with cursing as well lol. I added you, feel free to add me back if you'd like



Heh,  definitely not alone there,  thats for sure. When I get back to my computer I'll add the other folks who have messaged me.


----------



## Nami (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm 19, would love to play with older gamers as well. ^^ FC in the description, please PM me anyone who would like to add, don't know if I could keep up with this thread.  I'll PM anyone I add right now as well.


----------



## revika (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll add whoever adds me! I'm 23, turning 24 in November. I tend to curse like a sailor and I'm very blunt, so I tend to be careful with my fc list concerning this game. :3


----------



## Bea (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm 22 and I'll definitely share my FC once I get my Nl bundle. I'd love to see some of your towns.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm 19 technically an adult haha! Add my FC and pm when done and I'll add back ^.^


----------



## tanuki (Apr 29, 2013)

ok... i THINK i have added EVERYONE. from this point on, if you add me (which you totally should) please send me a PM cause i've just added almost 50 people and i can't keep up with this thread!


----------



## Nami (Apr 29, 2013)

This is exciting~ Knowing that I won't constantly run into 8-12 year olds when I play the game. That happened so much when I played CF, it was unreal. >_< no fun at all, couldn't meet anyone in my age group. I've got 15 now already from this thread, and I can't wait to play with each and every one of you~


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 29, 2013)

I never really played Online with Animal Crossing before...


----------



## Nami (Apr 29, 2013)

It really can be a lot of fun, especially with voice chat.. although they made that a bit difficult for NL ^^; guess we'll have to play next to our computers for that.


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 29, 2013)

Nami said:


> It really can be a lot of fun, especially with voice chat.. although they made that a bit difficult for NL ^^; guess we'll have to play next to our computers for that.



Really can't talk, though, unless my house is empty.


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Always nice to have mature gamers.  Let me know if you added me. FC: 3969-4282-7197


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm 22, going to be 23 nearly a week before AC:NL reaches NA... and nearly 2 weeks before AC:NL reaches Europe! I've added a few of you already, but I wouldn't mind adding some more people around my age or older. 

I don't mind if people add me either, but let me know by replying to this post, by PM or by visitor message if you do. I look forward to seeing everyone's towns... 

Edit: My 3DS Code: 2449-4607-1442.


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 29, 2013)

Eh, might as well...

If anyone wants to add me, message me.


----------



## aikatears (Apr 29, 2013)

34 (birthday was last sat) if anyone wants to add me code is in the profile, just send a pm or VM that you did so I can add back.


----------



## Kabune (Apr 29, 2013)

Yay for grown up gamers! Aw yeah 18 and up, its _that_ kinda party!

lol Just kidding, I am 23 and i would love to join you guys online one day but i

1. don't know how to get my friend code

and

2. Im getting the AC 3DS XL bundle


----------



## NanoStar (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm 19 and I would love to make older friends on AC:NL or at least someone around my age group. please add me if you like. I'll be getting the game on day one so I'll be on right away .


----------



## Zolon (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay! Caught up on new people - if I'm missing you just send me a message, maybe I put the code in wrong! Also snagged the players who PMed me.  It's nice to see such a diverse group in here.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 29, 2013)

Zolon said:


> Okay! Caught up on new people - if I'm missing you just send me a message, maybe I put the code in wrong! Also snagged the players who PMed me.  It's nice to see such a diverse group in here.



Out of curiosity, where is your location? I'm trying to figure out where "Saskatoon, SK" is


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 29, 2013)

Loviechu,

your FC is invalid


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 29, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Loviechu,
> 
> your FC is invalid



Which one did you use? And you're already on my list though... e_e


----------



## Zolon (Apr 29, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Out of curiosity, where is your location? I'm trying to figure out where "Saskatoon, SK" is


Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada.


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been adding almost everyone.  If you would like to be on my friend list please PM me :3


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm in my twenties. Been playing Animal Crossing since I was about 10. 

I added everyone who posted before me. After adding everyone from this thread and another thread I've only got 22 spots opened, (that should become more though because I don't think everyone will add me).

Feel free to add me whoever posts after this post! Just shoot me a message and I'll add you too.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 29, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Which one did you use? And you're already on my list though... e_e



weird.

I was trying to use 4313-0415-6165


----------



## aikatears (Apr 29, 2013)

I added those that sent me a pm, still got room for more.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 29, 2013)

*traceguy*
Dunno why it's saying it was invalid since that's my code lol


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Apr 29, 2013)

Zolon said:


> Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada.



Saskatchewaaan . . . I actually knew that! I swear one of my favorite childhood authors wrote a book set there, but of course now I can't think of his name. He was a very good writer, though. 

Anyway, I would love to add some people. I'm 28, turning 29 in July. If anyone wants to add me, my friend code is: 3883-5404-2370. I'll PM people as I add them, as soon as I figure out how to do that. I just got the 3DS and haven't worked out how to do everything yet.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

Alright, everyone has been added and I sent PM's as well, please add me back, my name is GamingGirl 

Edited To Add: I am still waiting on at least 13 of you to add me back


----------



## taygo (Apr 29, 2013)

hey gaming girl. Add me^,^ I feel like a old fart playing animal crossing I feel funny that I still play at 29. But I don't care. I always do weird stuff.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

taygo said:


> hey gaming girl. Add me^,^ I feel like a old fart playing animal crossing I feel funny that I still play at 29. But I don't care. I always do weird stuff.



You have been added, please add me back


----------



## Boccages (Apr 29, 2013)

I am 30 and I have had all the previous versions of Animal Crossing except the Japan-only ones.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 29, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I am 30 and I have had all the previous versions of Animal Crossing except the Japan-only ones.



I sent you a PM and would like to add you but I need your FC


----------



## Birdy (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, i am 21 and i loved wild world and i want new leaf so badly ><. Please pm me if you add me


----------



## Maya (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't add everybody LOL 
So just let me know if you add me, FC is in my signature. 

I'm a 30 yo from Europe (Italy) so I'll be happy to share any regional items with you 

EDIT: anygamewilldo, we are already friends


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 30, 2013)

Maya said:


> Can't add everybody LOL
> So just let me know if you add me, FC is in my signature.
> 
> I'm a 30 yo from Europe (Italy) so I'll be happy to share any regional items with you
> ...



I left my 3ds at home   but I'll add you after work!

ALSO!  I have 42 slots left on my 3ds, and will fill them with anyone :3


----------



## legendarysaiken (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm 23, so that should count lol.
Feel free to add me too, just PM me your FC
Mine is in my sig, but I can provide it in a PM, too


----------



## Settsuo (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm 20 turning 21 a few days before AC:NL is released! Feel free to add me~

2122-5923-3694


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 30, 2013)

legendarysaiken said:


> I'm 23, so that should count lol.
> Feel free to add me too, just PM me your FC
> Mine is in my sig, but I can provide it in a PM, too



Added you & sent you a PM!


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 30, 2013)

Settsuo said:


> I'm 20 turning 21 a few days before AC:NL is released! Feel free to add me~
> 
> 2122-5923-3694



Added you and sent you a PM!


----------



## Zolon (Apr 30, 2013)

SFFRulesOK said:


> Saskatchewaaan . . . I actually knew that! I swear one of my favorite childhood authors wrote a book set there, but of course now I can't think of his name. He was a very good writer, though.
> 
> Anyway, I would love to add some people. I'm 28, turning 29 in July. If anyone wants to add me, my friend code is: 3883-5404-2370. I'll PM people as I add them, as soon as I figure out how to do that. I just got the 3DS and haven't worked out how to do everything yet.



Man, like, nobody knows about SK for some reason, even though we're the second best-off province in Canada at the moment  Even better when people learn it, nobody can pronounce it. I don't understand!  But yes, we've had songs and books written about us before.  

I've added anyone who sent me a PM, I'll try to snag some of the others on this topic again, but again, if you've added me and I haven't added you back, just send me a PM!


----------



## Holls (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm 25, and have been playing Animal Crossing since WildWorld. 

I currently play Mario Kart 7, and Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, and I looooooooooove Swapnote!! 

<----- my friendcode! If you add me, please vm me


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 30, 2013)

Holls said:


> I'm 25, and have been playing Animal Crossing since WildWorld.
> 
> I currently play Mario Kart 7, and Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, and I looooooooooove Swapnote!!
> 
> <----- my friendcode! If you add me, please vm me


Added you & sent you a PM


----------



## Roguefae (Apr 30, 2013)

I too would like to have people add me. (30 in June.) Just pm me if you decide to. Name is Rogue in case you need it.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 30, 2013)

Roguefae said:


> I too would like to have people add me. (30 in June.) Just pm me if you decide to. Name is Rogue in case you need it.



I added you several days ago, just waiting for you to add me back!


----------



## tanuki (Apr 30, 2013)

i think i added most everyone on the thread, also added everyone that sent me a message. there are still 13 people that didn't add back yet. also, if i've missed you and you've added me, let me know!! xo


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 30, 2013)

tanuki said:


> i think i added most everyone on the thread, also added everyone that sent me a message. there are still 13 people that didn't add back yet. also, if i've missed you and you've added me, let me know!! xo



Added you back .


----------



## shadowprincess (Apr 30, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30-something gamer, looking for other adult gamers to play AC:NL with or other games. My FC is: 3909-8277-1784 . If you add me, please let me know here or PM me and I will add you back.
> My name is GamingGirl



I'm also a 30-something gamer, I added you.  I'll also be adding others as time allows.  Anyone may add me my FC is 2449-5392-4146  (Janel).


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 30, 2013)

If anyone added me, let me know, and I'll add you tomorrow!


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 30, 2013)

shadowprincess said:


> I'm also a 30-something gamer, I added you.  I'll also be adding others as time allows.  Anyone may add me my FC is 2449-5392-4146  (Janel).



Thanks for letting me know, I added you back


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2013)

3DS code to the left.


----------



## Atsirk (May 1, 2013)

I'm also in my 30s - I currently have the Japanese game and will be getting the English one when it comes out


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 1, 2013)

I'm in another thread that has worldwide players posting their friendcodes on.
I might add you if you PM me about that thread.
I'm not looking for just Adult Gamers or just NA players.


----------



## anygamewilldo (May 1, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> 3DS code to the left.



Hello! I added you, my name is GamingGirl


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 1, 2013)

21 coming up on 22.


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 1, 2013)

I'm 27, been playing Animal Crossing off & on for awhile now, if you add me, send me a PM or leave a message on my profile.


----------



## Roguefae (May 1, 2013)

This is getting me even more excited for the game! I sent some people msgs as well as friend requests. (In hope of keeping track of everyone.) I will try to add you later tonight/this weekend. I will most likely be online during the weekends (no time in the week ) and feel free to swapnote away if that's your thing! I love getting notes!


----------



## Tudor16 (May 1, 2013)

might as well throw my FC in here I'm 23


----------



## Holiday (May 1, 2013)

When I get my ACNL bundle I'll have a new friend code. I'm 20 years old so I'm pretty sure I'm an adult


----------



## Zolon (May 1, 2013)

Holiday said:


> When I get my ACNL bundle I'll have a new friend code. I'm 20 years old so I'm pretty sure I'm an adult



I dunno.. some of us are still pretty childish at that age..

Ah, heck. I never grew up and I'm 24. I bet the rest of us are the same way.


----------



## ThatACfan (May 1, 2013)

19 here my FC is on the left let me know if you add me so I can add you.


----------



## taygo (May 1, 2013)

whoa 15 pages! everyone add me^,^ I don't care about age haha. Just message me if you do! I want will bring the turnips! haha


----------



## Starrynite171 (May 1, 2013)

I didn't think there would be so many adults playing this game. This is great! June 9th can't come soon enough. I'm starting to lose track of this thread though and who I've added. Please feel free to add me and send me a message to let me know so that I can add you back


----------



## anygamewilldo (May 2, 2013)

Starrynite171 said:


> I didn't think there would be so many adults playing this game. This is great! June 9th can't come soon enough. I'm starting to lose track of this thread though and who I've added. Please feel free to add me and send me a message to let me know so that I can add you back



This thread turned out better than I imagined it would! I am happy to see so many adults who are excited about it like me,lol.


----------



## WeiMoote (May 2, 2013)

Zolon said:


> I dunno.. some of us are still pretty childish at that age..
> 
> Ah, heck. I never grew up and I'm 24. I bet the rest of us are the same way.



Heck, I'm 27 and I'm still a bit childish.


----------



## Zolon (May 2, 2013)

Ideally things should stay that way  You'll enjoy life more.

This morning, my girlfriend let me know she got paid a larger paycheque than usual. I asked her where my allowance was - she said I don't do anything for her so I don't get allowance.

I said "Well, dealing with you is sort of a chore in itself!"

So she texted and tattled to my mother and my mom smacked me upside the head and we all had a good laugh. That's what life needs to be more like


----------



## Zaydin (May 2, 2013)

23 here. Ah, I remember playing the original Animal Crossing. Hard to think it's been over ten years now since then. If you wanna add me, my friend code is on my display, but message me first, if you don't mind.


----------



## Batsu (May 2, 2013)

If anyone is adding me back from earlier and it doesn't confirm, I had to remove some people I was waiting on so I could add some other friends of mine who were waiting on me. Sorry! I wish the list didn't have a limit and could expand as needed 

To those of you on my list, I'm enjoying swappin' notes with you guys and sharing my silly doodles!


----------



## CocoBella (May 2, 2013)

Add me please. FC in profile. Thanks in advance


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 3, 2013)

I'm 21 years old and I find it fun to play games with people my age that I can relate to! It's hard to do at my university. Caution: I nerd out when it comes down to gaming, tv shows and literature (more so poetry).  My 3DS code is in my signature. Let me know if you add me and I will return the favor post haste!


----------



## anygamewilldo (May 3, 2013)

TheUnbornNobodyX said:


> I'm 21 years old and I find it fun to play games with people my age that I can relate to! It's hard to do at my university. Caution: I nerd out when it comes down to gaming, tv shows and literature (more so poetry).  My 3DS code is in my signature. Let me know if you add me and I will return the favor post haste!


Hello! I have added you and its my last spot for now till I get the other 7 people to respond back to me! So, please add me back! My name is GamingGirl


----------



## Spudster (May 3, 2013)

I'm about to turn 18 in 3 months legally an Adult aswill. 

By the time I get the game I be 18 by then.


----------



## Cinnamoos (May 3, 2013)

I turned 20 today! My 3DS friend code is in the little sidebar thing. c: I'll get to adding everyone right now, 16 PAGES OH BOY.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 3, 2013)

I added you!


----------



## aikatears (May 3, 2013)

If anyone has added me please send a pm or vm so I know to added back.


----------



## CocoBella (May 4, 2013)

I added you


----------



## nikkie23 (May 4, 2013)

I've added CocoBella, TheUnbornNobodyx and Cinnamoos.  Add me back if u like, also anyone feel free to add me.  My friendcode is on the left side.  Let me know if you added me by a private or visitor message .


----------



## aikatears (May 4, 2013)

CocoBella said:


> I added you


got you too.


----------



## Zaydin (May 4, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Wilemina (May 4, 2013)

Hi,there! I'm Wil from England and I'm 42 so I think I qualify as a mature gamer.  I've played Animal Crossing on Game Cube and DS and can't wait for New Leaf.  Please feel free to add me to your friendslists, please PM if you do so I can add you too


----------



## anygamewilldo (May 5, 2013)

Wilemina said:


> Hi,there! I'm Wil from England and I'm 42 so I think I qualify as a mature gamer.  I've played Animal Crossing on Game Cube and DS and can't wait for New Leaf.  Please feel free to add me to your friendslists, please PM if you do so I can add you too



I added you! Just waiting for you to add me back, my name is GamingGirl


----------



## Cinnabunnie (May 5, 2013)

19, turning 20 in June  Let me know if you add me so I can add you back!


----------



## LeslieAnne (May 6, 2013)

I'm 28 and would love to have more ACNL friends! I'll try to add everyone. But I live in Japan, so it might be hard for me to be online when others want to play.


----------



## anygamewilldo (May 6, 2013)

LeslieAnne said:


> I'm 28 and would love to have more ACNL friends! I'll try to add everyone. But I live in Japan, so it might be hard for me to be online when others want to play.



Please check your PM's


----------



## Zaydin (May 6, 2013)

I'm 23 and still looking for people to add and get to know for AC; PM me if you added me so I can add you back; FC is in my profile and to the left here.


----------



## Zolon (May 6, 2013)

Still kicking around here, if anyone adds me, please send me a PM!


----------



## Littlemyuu (May 6, 2013)

I'm 23 and from The Netherlans, would love to get to know other older players in NL,
my FC is in my sig. If you added me just send me an PM and I'll add you


----------



## the_bria (May 6, 2013)

SFFRulesOK said:


> Anyway, I would love to add some people. I'm 28, turning 29 in July. If anyone wants to add me, my friend code is: 3883-5404-2370. I'll PM people as I add them, as soon as I figure out how to do that. I just got the 3DS and haven't worked out how to do everything yet.



me too!  lol.


----------



## WeiMoote (May 7, 2013)

Still accepting people!


----------



## StiX (May 7, 2013)

Turning 25 June 16th so can't wait for my villagers to throw me a party haha...

anyway, feel free to add me too!  I'll be playing with my girlfriend and sister a lot too so we can all hang out sometime!

My friendcode is: 0903-2722-1489 Send me a message/PM when you add me so i can add you too ^^;


----------



## LeoKatt (May 7, 2013)

45 here!Very excited the game is so close to finally being released!

FC:2492-4226-2295
Meow from Funky!


----------



## Chobi (May 7, 2013)

I am going to be 26 this year. I gonna play this game with my bf (stix) and his sister (littlemyuu) I would like to meet more AC friends to play! :3

My friendcode is: 4811-6924-5439, Chobi! Let me know when you added me ^^.


----------



## Biggles (May 7, 2013)

In my 30's too. If you still are added adult players add me and I'll add you
FC 1676-3789-2280
Mike


----------



## Coni (May 7, 2013)

Hello there, my name is Coni, I turned 21 this January and I'll be playing AC:NL with some friends and anyone who is willing to add me n_n ! 

My FC is:* 1504-6147-1581* let me know when you add me so I add you back~


----------



## Aria (May 8, 2013)

Heya! I'm twenty-three and looking for some friends! :'D My FC is: *4312 - 9938 - 0859*


----------



## anygamewilldo (May 8, 2013)

I wish I had more spots...UGH Nintendo for allowing us to only have 100 friends....lol.


----------



## WeiMoote (May 9, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> I wish I had more spots...UGH Nintendo for allowing us to only have 100 friends....lol.



Yeah, when is Miiverse gonna happen for the 3DS?


----------



## Nicole (May 9, 2013)

I turn 27 ten days after ac:nl comes out. I plan on buying myself the pikachu 3ds xl as a bday present. I'll give out my friend code once I get it and add everyone as well!


----------



## Dalie (May 9, 2013)

I'm turning 19 in a few weeks. I don't consider myself as a very grown-up because I'm not even twenty yet, but I'd like to play with grown-ups (or at least 18-year-old players) rather than children. I think I'd feel a bit weird playing with much younger people because I'm legally an adult and all that stuff... But anyway, I have plenty of free space on my friend list so add me if you want to! I'm gonna buy the game as soon as it gets released in Europe (thinking of digital version).


----------



## ac3ds (May 12, 2013)

I'm 17, turning 18 this year, I know I'm not technically an adult but id rather play with older people , message me if you add me so I can add back  
FC: 3007-9448-7509


----------



## peenoliabbb2 (May 14, 2013)

Just turned 20 yesterday. I'd like to consider myself a young adult as I hate growing older.
I was hoping New Leaf releases in the U.S. on April so I can play the game before turning 20. 

It's sure is great (and interesting) to see that there are a lot of Animal Crossing players who are older than me. Makes me feel young , but you guys are never too old for anything.

I don't know if I want to add random people. (I got some bitter experience doing that in AC:CF/LGTTC.) Makes me feel a bit uncomfortable doing so unless I know that player. Just saying that there's another (young) adult that plays Animal Crossing (which shouldn't be a surprise  ).


----------



## Coni (May 14, 2013)

peenoliabbb2 said:


> Just turned 20 yesterday. I'd like to consider myself a young adult as I hate growing older.
> I was hoping New Leaf releases in the U.S. on April so I can play the game before turning 20.
> 
> It's sure is great (and interesting) to see that there are a lot of Animal Crossing players who are older than me. Makes me feel young , but you guys are never too old for anything.
> ...





ac3ds said:


> I'm 17, turning 18 this year, I know I'm not technically an adult but id rather play with older people , message me if you add me so I can add back
> FC: 3007-9448-7509





Dalie said:


> I'm turning 19 in a few weeks. I don't consider myself as a very grown-up because I'm not even twenty yet, but I'd like to play with grown-ups (or at least 18-year-old players) rather than children. I think I'd feel a bit weird playing with much younger people because I'm legally an adult and all that stuff... But anyway, I have plenty of free space on my friend list so add me if you want to! I'm gonna buy the game as soon as it gets released in Europe (thinking of digital version).




I'm adding all of you right now! My FC is on my signature.


----------



## ac3ds (May 14, 2013)

Coni said:


> I'm adding all of you right now! My FC is on my signature.


Ive added you back! Thanks


----------



## Purrl (May 14, 2013)

I'm turning 21 this July, not sure if I have already posted here but just to change things up a little if I already have then I'm up for visiting some other towns of the guys and girls we have in this thread


----------



## chef (May 14, 2013)

Looking for other adult gamers to enjoy New Leaf with! If you add me please send me a message so i can add you too.


----------



## NanoStar (May 14, 2013)

Hey everyone , I'm 19 and I considered myself a pretty grown up person, I like to fool around sometimes but not in a bad way lol. Anyway, if you like please add me. give me a PM telling me your going to add me and I'll gladly add you back .


----------



## Roknar (May 14, 2013)

I'm 18, message me if you'd be interested in adding me for AC:NL and I'd be happy to add you as well.  I'd much prefer to play with older gamers as often as possible.


----------



## samyfav (May 14, 2013)

Hey I'm 18 and almost done with my first year of college. I'm looking for people to meet, play with and visit in game. My FCode is in my info, so we can add and play once the wait is over for AC:NL... Or at least a week after that, cuz I have finals that week...


----------



## spidersona (May 15, 2013)

20 going on 21 here! I'd love to add some friendly people  PM me if you've added me so I can add you back!


----------



## erce (May 15, 2013)

40 something female gamer here. Love animals and gaming so animal crossing is my idea of heaven. If anyone adds me just leave a message on my profile . Thanks ♥


----------



## SliceAndDice (May 15, 2013)

Ah.  I really like this idea! I am in my mid Twenties and currently a student at a German University.

Feel free to add and visit me, as long as you are nice and don?t trash my town.  I do prefer people from Europe though, because of the different time zones.

E: D?oh... Forgott my FC, so here it is: 1547-5323-9083


----------



## JCurran1028 (May 15, 2013)

I'm going to be 23 in October and I would like to add some people to trade/visit.
My FC is 1993-6866-2875


Edit: My name is Jamie.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 15, 2013)

If anyone wants to add me, feel free!  Just post a msg on my profile and let me know if you do.

It makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only 25+ year old person looking forward to playing this game haha


----------



## Pyon (May 15, 2013)

( I hope friend codes are transferrable >_< ) 
Me and my husband will be playing so I'll ask if he wants to add people too


----------



## Goran (May 15, 2013)

I feel so young at 22. Lets play!


----------



## Julie0263 (May 15, 2013)

I'm in my 50's and I can't wait for this game to come out. Glad to see there are other adults out there playing. If you add me, please let me know so I can add you back. Thanks!

Julie
0404-6183-8188


----------



## Wootiecat (May 17, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm finally jumping in and posting.   I'm 43 and have been playing Animal Crossing since the GameCube version, when I played with my 4 year old daughter.  I have a very small group of  adult friends  that I play with, but would love to have some more.


----------



## fink (May 18, 2013)

I'm 22, 23 in August. Currently live in California but I'm from Texas. I don't have any 3DS friends yet and would like to find trust worthy people to come into my town once I get NL. Most likely a no run town and what not  If anyone wants to visit me or have me visit I'd be interested  3737-9598-2228 my name is Andrea


----------



## Purin (May 18, 2013)

fink said:


> I'm 22, 23 in August. Currently live in California but I'm from Texas. I don't have any 3DS friends yet and would like to find trust worthy people to come into my town once I get NL. Most likely a no run town and what not  If anyone wants to visit me or have me visit I'd be interested  3737-9598-2228 my name is Andrea


Hey, I'm 20 years old and I also live in California . 
Here's my friend code if you want to add ^^
1349-4849-1560 and my name is Alyssa =]


----------



## ChRoNoS_Goten (May 20, 2013)

*Friend Code*



anygamewilldo said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30-something gamer, looking for other adult gamers to play AC:NL with or other games. My FC is: 3909-8277-1784 . If you add me, please let me know here or PM me and I will add you back.
> My name is GamingGirl



Im 22 and looking for as many friends for New Leaf. Adding you! My FC is 2148-8372-0916  please add me back when you can. If anyone else wants to add me send me a message with your FC to let me know I'll be happy to add you back as well.


----------



## Katinkia (May 20, 2013)

I'm 34! and I need more friends! xxx


----------



## Zanna (May 20, 2013)

I'm so happy to see adult AC players on here! Sometimes I feel like the only one. I'm in my 20's


----------



## pjsmommy12 (May 20, 2013)

Hi there...I am an adult gamer in my 40s and a big fan of AC!  Just recently found this forum.  I am patiently counting the days until I get my AC3DSXL, so I don't have a friend code yet.  It will be a late Mother's Day gift from my hubby and son.  Hopefully you all will still want some AC friends by the time I get my unit.  Thanks for all the great info you all are sharing here.  

It's terrific to see I am not alone in my love for the game,
Heather


----------



## Katinkia (May 20, 2013)

pjsmommy12 said:


> Hi there...I am an adult gamer in my 40s and a big fan of AC!  Just recently found this forum.  I am patiently counting the days until I get my AC3DSXL, so I don't have a friend code yet.  It will be a late Mother's Day gift from my hubby and son.  Hopefully you all will still want some AC friends by the time I get my unit.  Thanks for all the great info you all are sharing here.
> 
> It's terrific to see I am not alone in my love for the game,
> Heather



I'll save you a spot. xxx

Nice to see older people playing.  I feel so ancient sometimes on these forums. xx


----------



## pjsmommy12 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, Katinka!  I will jot down your info and send you mine when I get set up.


----------



## Wootiecat (May 20, 2013)

pjsmommy12 said:


> Hi there...I am an adult gamer in my 40s and a big fan of AC!  Just recently found this forum.  I am patiently counting the days until I get my AC3DSXL, so I don't have a friend code yet.  It will be a late Mother's Day gift from my hubby and son.  Hopefully you all will still want some AC friends by the time I get my unit.  Thanks for all the great info you all are sharing here.
> 
> It's terrific to see I am not alone in my love for the game,
> Heather



Please feel free to jot me down as well.  I could certainly use some friends as well in my "age group  ".


----------



## rohanssj (May 20, 2013)

I am 22, male. My FC is in my signature. Anyone may add me, just let me know.


----------



## McMuffinburger (May 20, 2013)

Im 20 ill be playing...and i like my towns mildly inappropriate and offensive   tee hee lol

I have no 3ds yet so no friend code  waiting on that bundle lol


----------



## pjsmommy12 (May 21, 2013)

Wootiecat said:


> Please feel free to jot me down as well.  I could certainly use some friends as well in my "age group  ".



Hey Wootiecat!  Added you to my list.  Thanks!


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 22, 2013)

I posted my info before but I thought to myself: "Why not once more? I meant a lot of awesome people anyway."  I'm a 21 year old about to go into my senior year of Uni and I would like to add a few more mature gamers.  Add me if you'd like and send me a visitors message or a PM, whichever suffices. Hope to be your friend real soon!

EDIT: I have enough for now. Thank you for all who added me!


----------



## kittycate (May 22, 2013)

I'm 23 and I suppose I do like playing with more mature people because I feel they really get into everything more!  Feel free to add! My name is Sara Cate and my friend code is in my sig!


----------



## fink (May 22, 2013)

kittycate said:


> I'm 23 and I suppose I do like playing with more mature people because I feel they really get into everything more!  Feel free to add! My name is Sara Cate and my friend code is in my sig!



Hey I'll add you  my fc is in my sig as well. I'm 22 and also from socal


----------



## Valerie (May 22, 2013)

I'm turning 29 in July. I've currently been playing the Japanese version of the game but I plan to start a new cart on my 3DS LL (also Japanese version) and use my first town as dumping grounds and what not. Anyway- I should have a friends code for my new LL by the end if the day. I'd love to play with other adults/ older adults. Please send me a pm if you are interested. I should be able to help out with Japanese holidays and such!


----------



## tacitcat (May 22, 2013)

I keep reading this forum, but I have to wait to post my FC until I receive the bundle. I can't wait to add some of you to my list!


----------



## dexterminate88 (May 22, 2013)

I'm 24 and reside in the EST timezone. I wouldn't mind finding new people to play ACNL with when it releases. I won't mind visitors so long as running doesn't occur in my town as I won't be using patterns... Would love to make some friends in other countries as well so we can play each others holidays together!  My 3DS code is 0344-9283-4845 and my name is Erica. Feel free to add me and drop a message (visitor or pm, doesn't matter) so I know to add you back!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 22, 2013)

I know some of you may be offended. But are any of you over 40?? I was just wondering because my parents are in their early 40s and I want to see if anyone my parents age plays it ^_^


----------



## Miss Fushi (May 22, 2013)

I'm turning 23 this month. Not very old I know but I work full time and pay my own bills so I feel that counts in it's own way. If it counts you can add me. 0061-0210-5054 Message me if you add me!


----------



## Ryans319 (May 22, 2013)

I'm 26 and will be getting this game at midnight  would love to visit towns whenever! friend code is 3909 8938 0879. I work till five most days. But will always play this game everyday!


----------



## Nameri (May 22, 2013)

New Leaf is going to be my two months early 40th birthday present. I don't feel 40. Never grow up. I tried it when I was 18. Didn't like it much. Been in my second childhood for a while now. 

Name and FC on the side.

/edit do PM me if you add me. I have a feeling this thread is going to get ridiculously big and I can't add 23 pages of people.   People about 8pm to 1am UK time especially welcome. I'm certainly going to be using the Night Owl ordinance... Don't mind where you're from though. 

Ordinances... Reminds me of Sim City.


----------



## mercuryfalling (May 22, 2013)

tacitcat said:


> I keep reading this forum, but I have to wait to post my FC until I receive the bundle. I can't wait to add some of you to my list!



I want to add you just because I love your username. I'm 30, and it makes me so happy to know I'm not the only thirtysomething so into this game I'm going to download it at midnight on release day.

I'm Elise, and my friend code is on the side there.


----------



## Ryans319 (May 22, 2013)

Updated my profile  my friend code is on the side. Let me know if you guys add me


----------



## KingRanch (May 22, 2013)

Hello everyone.  I recently bought a 3DS and am purchasing New Leaf when it comes out.  I'm in my late twenties.  My friend code 4141-2235-0718, would like to experience AC:NL with other similarly aged people!


----------



## Ryans319 (May 22, 2013)

Kingranch, sent you a friend request.


----------



## KingRanch (May 22, 2013)

Ryans319 said:


> Kingranch, sent you a friend request.



Got it, added you!  Thanks



dexterminate88 said:


> I'm 24 and reside in the EST timezone. I wouldn't mind finding new people to play ACNL with when it releases. I won't mind visitors so long as running doesn't occur in my town as I won't be using patterns... Would love to make some friends in other countries as well so we can play each others holidays together!  My 3DS code is 0344-9283-4845 and my name is Erica. Feel free to add me and drop a message (visitor or pm, doesn't matter) so I know to add you back!





kittycate said:


> I'm 23 and I suppose I do like playing with more mature people because I feel they really get into everything more!  Feel free to add! My name is Sara Cate and my friend code is in my sig!





Miss Fushi said:


> I'm turning 23 this month. Not very old I know but I work full time and pay my own bills so I feel that counts in it's own way. If it counts you can add me. 0061-0210-5054 Message me if you add me!





Nameri said:


> New Leaf is going to be my two months early 40th birthday present. I don't feel 40. Never grow up. I tried it when I was 18. Didn't like it much. Been in my second childhood for a while now.
> 
> Name and FC on the side.





mercuryfalling said:


> I want to add you just because I love your username. I'm 30, and it makes me so happy to know I'm not the only thirtysomething so into this game I'm going to download it at midnight on release day.
> 
> I'm Elise, and my friend code is on the side there.



Added you all too.  My name should be JP on the 3DS.


----------



## kittycate (May 23, 2013)

fink said:


> Hey I'll add you  my fc is in my sig as well. I'm 22 and also from socal



I added you yay!  we're in the same time zone so that's neat


----------



## MademRachel (May 23, 2013)

Adding all you Guys !!! Please add me as well. im 21 also looking for older gamers to play NL with


----------



## pjsmommy12 (May 23, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I know some of you may be offended. But are any of you over 40?? I was just wondering because my parents are in their early 40s and I want to see if anyone my parents age plays it ^_^



Hi Hamusuta!  I'm not offended...I will be 42 in November.  I have been playing AC games with my Mom who's 65.  Neither of us show any signs of stopping.  I am currently waiting for my AC XL bundle my hubby and son are giving me as a late Mom's day gift.

Have a great day!
Heather


----------



## Nameri (May 23, 2013)

I'm nearly 40. When I got my 3DS I gave my DS to my dad who is 67. He prefers stuff like Medal of Honor and Tomb Raider though. My Mum (64) plays match three games on her phone lots.


----------



## Little Link (May 23, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I know some of you may be offended. But are any of you over 40?? I was just wondering because my parents are in their early 40s and I want to see if anyone my parents age plays it ^_^


I'm 55 and have played and own all the AC games. I have preordered the AC XL Bundle which is why I do not have my Friend Code listed yet. However, I have not used Swapnote yet on my 3DS. If anyone would like to send me a note so I can become familiar with it please send me a PM and I will send you the information for my 3DS. I especially look forward to visiting players outside of the U.S.A.


----------



## Mirror (May 23, 2013)

I'm 15. I'll be happily waiting 3 years until I'm allowed to play with you. I am sorry.


----------



## Bea (May 24, 2013)

I'm 22 and I'll definitely give you guys my FC once I get my XL bundle. ^^


----------



## pjsmommy12 (May 24, 2013)

Hi Elise...I'm in Houston too!  Just waiting for my AC bundle.  Would love to be friends on the game.

Heather


----------



## PapaNer (May 24, 2013)

I have 20 more spaces!  I'm on my tablet now, but will run through and add more people!  I'm 23


----------



## JaneyBriggs (May 24, 2013)

I will have to add you guys once I get my bundle. I am 30 and would much rather have people around my age in my town!


----------



## Silent (May 24, 2013)

*Looking for Teen( or Adult) AC: NL Gamers*

Greetings, I'm preparing for the release of AC:NL in NA, therefore I'm also searching for new friends in my Nintendo 3ds friends' list. They have to be +14 years old and active ( I would not like to add people who wont connect in a long time). I hope to play with you guys when I get the game on release date( i hope)


----------



## fink (May 24, 2013)

hi and welcome. Here are some threads that might help you

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-with-anyone-getting-animal-crossing-new-leaf!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?65907-Adult-Gamers-For-AC-NL

most of the recent posts are by active people and are happy to add people. Just message them you added them so they can add you back


----------



## fink (May 24, 2013)

JaneyBriggs said:


> I will have to add you guys once I get my bundle. I am 30 and would much rather have people around my age in my town!



hey I recognize that name. Is that from not another teen movie? xD


----------



## Silent (May 24, 2013)

Hi, I would love to add you. My friend code is in my profile to the left. Im very excited for the experiences we could have together.


----------



## rachiewease (May 25, 2013)

I'm 35 and have been playing animal crossing for years. I cannot wait for New Leaf to come out. If anyone wants to add me just pm me and let me know. I won't get the game till the 14th as in England but will then be on 24/7 and I can't wait to visit lots of people


----------



## WeiMoote (May 25, 2013)

I'm 27, still looking for people my age to play with.


----------



## Mars (May 25, 2013)

Hi, I'm 22. My friend list is practically empty. I have my FC on the right. Love to add more people.


----------



## Nooblord (May 25, 2013)

I'll add you. I think all I need to add is one person on this site and I'll eventually come across a bunch more when I start to wifi, lol.
& I'm 20.


----------



## seainks (May 25, 2013)

Hi! i'm 24 and would love to add other adult gamers as no one i know IRL has interest in gaming.  

Anyway my FC is to the left if anyone would like to add me


----------



## MademRachel (May 26, 2013)

seainks said:


> Hi! i'm 24 and would love to add other adult gamers as no one i know IRL has interest in gaming.
> 
> Anyway my FC is to the left if anyone would like to add me




Seainks adding you now ~


----------



## MademRachel (May 26, 2013)

Mars said:


> Hi, I'm 22. My friend list is practically empty. I have my FC on the right. Love to add more people.



Added you !~


----------



## TheJerk (May 26, 2013)

Mid 30's gamer here feel free to add me


----------



## tacitcat (May 26, 2013)

I will happily add you in about two weeks!!


----------



## azurill (May 26, 2013)

Hello I am 27 will be 28 in August would love to add some people to play with .


----------



## Mokuren (May 26, 2013)

I'm 20 years old and I'm searching for a few friends. Right now my list is empty q_q'


----------



## azurill (May 26, 2013)

Mokuren: I will add you


----------



## Pyon (May 26, 2013)

If anyone likes to draw on swapnote, add me :3
(26)


----------



## Katinkia (May 26, 2013)

I still have lots of spaces on my list! xxx


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

Katinkia said:


> I still have lots of spaces on my list! xxx



I'll go add you in a little while, add me.


----------



## Mokuren (May 26, 2013)

I'm going to add you both if thats okay


----------



## WeiMoote (May 26, 2013)

I'm still looking for some people.


----------



## fink (May 26, 2013)

Katinkia said:


> I still have lots of spaces on my list! xxx



she has the cutest cats  always love the daily cat



Mokuren said:


> I'm going to add you both if thats okay



I'll add you  australia probably syncs well with my play time


----------



## Katinkia (May 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I'll go add you in a little while, add me.



We already added each other


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

Katinkia said:


> We already added each other



Oops, sorry. I forgot, oh and I just realized I am in the adult thread too... *leaves*


----------



## azurill (May 26, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> I'm still looking for some people.




Will add you


Katinkia : can I add you


----------



## Katinkia (May 26, 2013)

azurill said:


> Will add you
> 
> 
> Katinkia : can I add you



yep

- - - Double Post Merge - - -



fink said:


> she has the cutest cats  always love the daily cat




Thanks. I have a lot to choose from! xxxx


----------



## azurill (May 26, 2013)

Katinkia : Thanks adding now


----------



## KingRanch (May 26, 2013)

Hey guys, added everyone from the last page if you would like to add me.


----------



## azurill (May 26, 2013)

KingRanch said:


> Hey guys, added everyone from the last page if you would like to add me.




Added you


----------



## KingRanch (May 26, 2013)

azurill said:


> Added you



Sweet!


----------



## Gera (May 26, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forums, but played AC since the first one , anyone want to trade FC ?


----------



## samyfav (May 27, 2013)

Gera said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this forums, but played AC since the first one , anyone want to trade FC ?



Yup. I've added your FC. Mines under my info and picture/avatar. Can't wait till June 9th. Hope you can visit my town once its customized and ready


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 27, 2013)

*So because I do not have the game yet, I am unsure if it is like WW where you get an additional friend code specifically for Animal Crossing, or it just goes by your 3ds code. I know the dream sequences have different codes. So anyway, I will be getting my game on the 9th and may not play online for a week or so after that, but anyone who would be willing to trade codes with me let me know so I can get them added and ready for when I do finally get online.*


----------



## PapaNer (May 27, 2013)

Just added most everyone from this page!  If I missed you please add me :3


----------



## fink (May 27, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> Just added most everyone from this page!  If I missed you please add me :3





Gera said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this forums, but played AC since the first one , anyone want to trade FC ?



Added you both  add me back if you like


----------



## eresin (May 27, 2013)

Hey all i'm 29 years old, my fc is 3566-2441-8905.  PM me if you add me and i will add you back!


----------



## Ryans319 (May 27, 2013)

My FC is n the side. I'm 26 and will always be on everyday, so let me know!


----------



## KitKat (May 27, 2013)

I'm getting the ACNL bundle, as I think was mentioned in other post.. my FC might change. But I'm 40ish and been a ds fan of AC for sometime now  Please friend me if you would like, 5112-4718-2248. I'll add you.
Thanks and always take care of you!


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2013)

Hey there, just turned 25 back in April. I have pre-order and can't wait to play! I've added some of you, so feel free to add me back; I have an empty friend list! 

FC: 1220-6674-3866


Forgot to mention that my gamercard says my name is PufferFish ;3


----------



## KingRanch (May 27, 2013)

Added everyone that has posted in the past couple of threads!


----------



## Goran (May 27, 2013)

I'm still lacking in people to sta-friend.
No one ever returns my friend requests.


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2013)

Ill add you if you'd like Goran


----------



## Mars (May 27, 2013)

I added  those on pg. 25 that have added me. 

Also adding everyone from this page. Modem is being replaced but I'll add tomorrow.


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out for yours, Mars.

For those that have added me or would like to do so: Please let me know so I can add you in return!


----------



## Jambo (May 28, 2013)

I'm 27 and have played all iterations of AC and will be playing this A LOT. My friend code is 0860 3846 9023 Jam


----------



## CaptainTutu (May 28, 2013)

Just turned 20 a few weeks ago. I'm a HUGE fan of Animal Crossing, these next two weeks are gonna be painful for me as I'm sure with all of you as well. My 3DS friend code is 0989 - 2790 - 0216, and I'm looking to add as MANY of you as possible, so please-please-PLEASE!!! Add me, and message me or reply to let me know you did, so that I may add you


----------



## Mokuren (May 28, 2013)

Still looking for some 3ds friends. I'm 20 years old  in a month 21 and from Austria not to mistake with Australia  

My friendcode is: 5472-6394-4850


----------



## BlueBear (May 28, 2013)

I'm nearly 16.. Ah well  haha
If people don't mind adding me that would be great, just let me know so I can add you back 
(5241-2687-1797) 
I know I'm not an adult but I certainly don't mess up peoples towns, which is why it would be good to have adult friends who probably wouldn't do that either!
Sorry that I'm not an adult though, just couldn't find any other 'add me' threads


----------



## TokyoRose (May 28, 2013)

Do I count as an adult gamer? I'm only 16, but I seriously hate tree chopping and flower stealing too!


----------



## BlueBear (May 28, 2013)

TokyoRose said:


> Do I count as an adult gamer? I'm only 16, but I seriously hate tree chopping and flower stealing too!



I'll add you


----------



## Nami (May 28, 2013)

Guys, I'm pretty sure it's 18+ here, but there are other add threads for teens and one for everybody.  just look beyond the first page of the new leaf section.


----------



## superpug (May 28, 2013)

Hello!
Im 22, love to hang out in your town when New Leaf is out here in Europe, 
my 3DS FC is: 3625 - 8343 - 2854 

Let me know when you add me n_n


----------



## conman545 (May 28, 2013)

19 here my friend code is 0962-9195-2122 add me ill add you back


----------



## Hazy (May 28, 2013)

I'm turning 20 this summer, hooray!  anyway, message me if you add me. Friend code is below my avatar thingy


----------



## Sunshine (May 28, 2013)

I'm an older gamer (age 52) looking for other older AC fans to visit with. I'm new to the whole friend code thing, but I'm a pro at watering flowers and helping to pick weeds!

My friend code is 1993-7442-2673 and on the 3Ds I go by the name Sunshine. Please drop me a PM if you add me to your friend list.


----------



## sassberg (May 28, 2013)

I'm 22! Would love to play with you guys! Let me know if you add me.


----------



## Lekti (May 28, 2013)

I'm 23, looking to add a nice verity of players from all over! If you add me post here or drop me a pm so i can add you back. ^^


----------



## spamurai (May 28, 2013)

I'm 24. I have no friends yet 

3DS FC: 2680-9554-4176


----------



## romanhdz (May 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I'm 20 and in dire need of some cool Animal Crossing friends once the game launches!! My info can be found to the left, be sure to send me a PM if you added me!  Also, I go by 'Roman' on the 3DS


----------



## aikaterine (May 28, 2013)

I'll be getting the bundle as soon as I can on the 9th. I'd like to make some friends that I can play with in AC:NL but also talk to outside of it. Feel free to add, but send me a PM.
I'm 20 and a college student and I barely know anyone who will be playing. So. Add away.

Also taking adds on Skype.


----------



## fink (May 28, 2013)

romanhdz said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm 20 and in dire need of some cool Animal Crossing friends once the game launches!! My info can be found to the left, be sure to send me a PM if you added me!  Also, I go by 'Roman' on the 3DS





spamurai said:


> I'm 24. I have no friends yet
> 
> 3DS FC: 2680-9554-4176




I will be y'alls friend  added both of you. Add me back whenever. Hoping to have all the fruits to trade to my EU friends when they get the game


----------



## The Whistler (May 28, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30-something gamer, looking for other adult gamers to play AC:NL with or other games. My FC is: 3909-8277-1784 . If you add me, please let me know here or PM me and I will add you back.
> My name is GamingGirl



I'm 24 and I would love to add people who show courtesy and are respectful of others things. I can't wait to play new leaf because I haven't played AC since the gamecube version. I added you anygamewilldo and please, anyone who would like to add me send me a request message. Thanks!


----------



## spamurai (May 29, 2013)

I've just spent ages adding people xD Just added 65 people from the last 30 pages... You all better reply 0_o

Please add me and let me know when you do: 2680-9554-4176
I'm 24 and my 3DS name is: spamurai


----------



## ac3ds (May 29, 2013)

Feel free to add me, I'm 17, I've not got my 3ds now but I'll add you when I do  my FC is in my sig


----------



## barronn30 (May 29, 2013)

Hello all!

22 here from NYC, just graduated out of college this semester. I haven't played AC since City Folk and that has to be at least more than 3-4 years. Planning to start again with AC:NL and will be active at random times.
I'm hoping to get the game by the 9th or 10th. 
So feel free to add me! I will be opening my gates (if they still have that) at times so people can visit and occasionally visit other peoples town.

Send me a PM if you want to add me and I'll reply back with my code.
Look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Steven (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I live in the Netherlands. I want to add you all in my 3DS, but that way I don't know who added me...
Please add me and send me a PM if you did. Send me your friendcode and I will add you too!
Edit: I'm 23 years old!

My friendcode: 0946 2500 2402
My 3DS name: Steven

I look forward in gaming together!


----------



## FunnyDude (May 29, 2013)

I would like to add some people to play when Animal crossing new leaf is released. I am 20 years old and i'm from Europe.


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 30, 2013)

*I will add everyone from my last post (page 27) to the end of this section! Please be patient as I am at work and cannot add anyone, and I work 2 jobs today so I probably won't do it tonight either, but rest assured I will tomorrow. So please add me if you haven't, and I will be sure to add you. *


_I PMed all those who requested one before adding with the exception of those who did not have a friend code available. _


----------



## Ryans319 (May 30, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I've just spent ages adding people xD Just added 65 people from the last 30 pages... You all better reply 0_o
> 
> Please add me and let me know when you do: 2680-9554-4176
> I'm 24 and my 3DS name is: spamurai



Added you!


----------



## azurill (May 30, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I've just spent ages adding people xD Just added 65 people from the last 30 pages... You all better reply 0_o
> 
> Please add me and let me know when you do: 2680-9554-4176
> I'm 24 and my 3DS name is: spamurai



Added you


----------



## WeiMoote (May 31, 2013)

Thanks to those that added me!


----------



## endlessalibi (May 31, 2013)

Hey everyone!

Just signed up because I am excited for the new one. I am going to pick it up right on the 9th! Add my 3DS friend code and let's get ready to fish!

Oh, by the way. I am 25 and live in Toronto, Ontario 

Edit: the name of my 3DS is Chris, I believe.


----------



## Pontus (May 31, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30-something gamer, looking for other adult gamers to play AC:NL with or other games. My FC is: 3909-8277-1784 . If you add me, please let me know here or PM me and I will add you back.
> My name is GamingGirl



I've added you, make sure to add me too. I'm 19 btw. Can you please reply to me once you've added me?


----------



## endlessalibi (May 31, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30-something gamer, looking for other adult gamers to play AC:NL with or other games. My FC is: 3909-8277-1784 . If you add me, please let me know here or PM me and I will add you back.
> My name is GamingGirl



I have added you


----------



## Lekti (May 31, 2013)

endlessalibi said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just signed up because I am excited for the new one. I am going to pick it up right on the 9th! Add my 3DS friend code and let's get ready to fish!
> 
> ...



I have added you.^^

I am still looking for more people to add myself!~


----------



## conman545 (May 31, 2013)

If anyone didnt see my post heres my code 0962-9195-2122 anyone can add me just send me a message ill add you back.


----------



## jus1 (May 31, 2013)

hi I just got my Nintendo 3ds, im 20  
feel free to add me 

fc: 1950-8242-9294


----------



## KingRanch (May 31, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm going to go through the last 2-3 pages and add everyone I haven't if you'd like to add me as well!


----------



## MademRachel (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey guys i traded my 3ds in for the nl bundle so i wont have the same code. i dont remember everyone who i added.
if you guys have and would like me to re add you please pm me.


----------



## Ohno (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm 24 and would love some adult friends for NL! 
PM if you add, please. c:


----------



## Balrog (Jun 1, 2013)

I am new to this forum and would like to add some friends. Name is PapaBear and FC is 3239-2873-9381


----------



## fgve (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new on the forum and want some friends that will play AC:NL a lot, like me.

I'm 22, so add me if you are excited with the new game. My FC is *5327-1827-9701*. Send me a message if you add me


----------



## neko_koneko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi~ I'm 24 and play Japanese AC:NL. I need some friends to play with, so feel free to add me! 
My FC is: 0602-7228-6529. PM me if you add so I can add you


----------



## Vampireguy094 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm 19 so technically an adult I love playing with older gamers so if any of you want add me FC over there <----- and the name is Ace message me if you add me so i can add you back.


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm also new to the forum and i'm 20 so I suppose I belong in this thread...I feel like a lot of AC players are older, seeing as we "grew up" with the games...I remember first getting the original for gamecube when I was about 9 or 10. It's pretty cool that we all have stayed in it for this long. 

Anyways, once my NL bundle comes in the mail (I don't have a 3DS yet) i'll post my FC...feel free to message me in the meantime though!


----------



## satellitestorm (Jun 2, 2013)

Look to the sidebar and signature for my Friend Code. I'm 19, so I qualify.

The Mii name should be Jacinta (which isn't me, and I'm not allowed to change it).


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad to see that I am not the only one in my 40s 

44 years and still gaming. Have added several people and sent pm. Add me if you are able to. If you are already full it is understandable. I have only stumbled on this site today. WHERE HAVE I BEEN LIVING? Friend code on the side if you want to add me.

Post edited by Lilly.


----------



## Ryans319 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lillykay I believe it will not be area locked


----------



## JLou (Jun 2, 2013)

LillyKay said:


> I have taken FC for UK/EU people first due to the fact that game may be area locked.



Just FYI, you can play New Leaf with anyone from any country (hence a lot of people adding friends from other countries to trade country-exclusive items with).


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 2, 2013)

@Ryans319 and Jlou, thanks. I have been asking and whenever I do, I have been told it would be are area locked. I will start adding the US players and pm you guys. I have others I will transfer to the EU console.


----------



## nona (Jun 2, 2013)

add me 3969 4492 9035
let me know if you add me and I will do the same.
My name on my 3ds is athena


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 2, 2013)

nona said:


> add me 3969 4492 9035
> let me know if you add me and I will do the same.
> My name on my 3ds is athena



Hi Nona, I have added you. My FC 3995 7712 5644.


----------



## nona (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks.  added you also. look forward to meeting up in ac when we get it one week from today.


----------



## ecufan50 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey everyone! Im looking to get more friends in preparation for ACNL!! Shoot me a quick PM and I will add you back quickly! My FC is 1306-5753-9453.


----------



## PicklesOfDillvyle (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll jump in here too!  

I am looking for AC:NL friends in anticipation of the game (FINALLY!). I'm in the U.S. Add me if you'd like! 

0903-3095-2164 

p.s. I'm 28 and I probably should not be so excited about this game... but who cares?! Whoooooooo!


----------



## nona (Jun 2, 2013)

- - - Post Merge - - -

adding you gaminggirl. please add me also. nona


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 2, 2013)

PicklesOfDillvyle said:


> I'll jump in here too!
> 
> I am looking for AC:NL friends in anticipation of the game (FINALLY!). I'm in the U.S. Add me if you'd like!
> 
> ...



I know how you feel. I'm excited, too!


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi, everyone! Glad to see a thread like this. I'm hitting the big 4-0 in the near future. ^_^
I'm in Alberta, Canada- would love to play with people all over the world, but a few other Canadians as well would be great!
I'm new to the whole friend code thing (but not to AC, of course.) Seems it's as simple as just putting your code out there for others and adding new buds?

Fc: 0318-7211-0652
Let me know if you add me, as I'm new to this sort of thing.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 2, 2013)

AC_Reiko said:


> Hi, everyone! Glad to see a thread like this. I'm hitting the big 4-0 in the near future. ^_^
> I'm new to the whole friend code thing (but not to AC, of course.) Seems it's as simple as just putting your code out there for others and adding new buds?



Yeah!


----------



## Vampireguy094 (Jun 2, 2013)

add me FC 3780-9158-9667 Name Ace ill play NL a lot I am looking forward to gaming with you all im 19 !!!


----------



## Roknar (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm still looking for more AC:NL friends! I'm an 18 year-old guy in North America. I'd prefer males as friends over females (simply because I've found we share more interests), and I'd also prefer people who add me to be at least 17 or older. If you add me, please send me a VM. Thanks!


----------



## Frosti (Jun 2, 2013)

GamingGirl i added you please add me, anyone else interested just add me 1564-2738-8525  message me if u add me so i can add you back! the name is Jackie


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 3, 2013)

Would 18 count as an adult gamer??


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Jarrad, I think so. I've seen nineteen and twenty in this thread.


----------



## StarryNight (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm 18.... Does that count as being an adult here?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 3, 2013)

StarryNight said:


> I'm 18.... Does that count as being an adult here?





AC_Reiko said:


> Hi Jarrad, I think so. I've seen nineteen and twenty in this thread.



Thanks Reiko! ~


----------



## Vampireguy094 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone who wants add me just send me a pm or vm after so I know to add you back friend code over there <---- Name on my 3ds is Iris


----------



## PeppermintComrade (Jun 3, 2013)

Feel free to add me and message me so I can add you back! Friend-code is in my sig (Kouki).


----------



## bruucamell (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi!
I'm pretty much new here at BellTree and I've started to add FC from people all over the internet intended to play New Leaf too, i guess this is the right thread,
If anyone want to add my FC send me a PM so i can add you all back!

FC: 1478-3687-3593


----------



## Zero (Jun 3, 2013)

New member here, would love a social side of Animal Crossing once New Leaf comes out  I'm 19 myself so it is slim pickings trying to find other 3DS owners locally. My FC is 0946-2402-8091 and my name is Evan, it is nice to meet you all!


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks again to those that added me.


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 3, 2013)

im 25 add me if you like fc 4768-7932-9806 name Raven just pm me so i can add you


----------



## Blackheart (Jun 3, 2013)

20 year old guy here from Illinois here, add me and PM me yours if you want.


----------



## birdsinabox (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey, 19 year old from Pennsylvania here! Send me message if you add me so I can add you back :3

The wait for the release is almost over, I'm really excited!

FC: 2165-5550-3969
Name: Aleks


----------



## Sweetbear12 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm married and have a 6 month old baby.  I am so excited for New Leaf, and I'm anxious to see how my Little One gives me time to play.  (I'm pretty sure I'm going to need the Night Owl Ordinance! >.<)  Anyone who might want to friend me, send me a message and I'll message you back ^_^  (I like to swapnote.... not that I have any art skills or good handwriting... I just think it is fun.)  Look forward to making some friends.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, with all you guys, my Friends List is nearly full!


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking for some more friends  I'm 20 years old and live in Austria... (^-^)


----------



## rohanssj (Jun 5, 2013)

3969-4339-7449

22 yo


----------



## Rexter (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't wait for AC: New Leaf! FC: 2020-0748-8954. Send msg so I can add you.


----------



## 3leif (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey! I'm 22!

1246-8749-1877

Send a message and let me know if you add me


----------



## amartini (Jun 5, 2013)

21 here  Let me know if you add me!


----------



## Ayanie (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm 23. If you add me please let me know so I can add you back!


----------



## Ponyu (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm 29, female, from Germany. My friend code is 1693-0778-5332.

I already added+messaged some of you, but to others, please feel free to add(+message) me, too! So happy to play with you 

I'm getting New Leaf on June 14 - super excited! :>


----------



## fink (Jun 6, 2013)

rohanssj said:


> 3969-4339-7449
> 
> 22 yo





Ponyu said:


> Hi everyone! I'm 29, female, from Germany. My friend code is 1693-0778-5332.
> 
> I already added+messaged some of you, but to others, please feel free to add(+message) me, too! So happy to play with you
> 
> I'm getting New Leaf on June 14 - super excited! :>



Just added you both ^^ add me back, fc is on the side or in my signature


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm turned 21 two weeks ago this sunday. My details are in my signature.


----------



## sye (Jun 6, 2013)

i'm turning 39 on the 21st of this month. anyone here from fountain, or colorado springs, co?


----------



## Katinkia (Jun 6, 2013)

I still could use more peeps.  Particularly euro ones for my timezone. xx


----------



## spookyboo (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm a 20something who would love to be friends. My FC: 5343-8031-5794


----------



## mason (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm 24.. my FC is in my signature


----------



## waxie01 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm 25 and am in need of 3DS friends! Can't wait for 6/9!!

My friend code is 4270-0878-6216  Please message me so we can trade codes. Thanks!


----------



## revika (Jun 6, 2013)

Don?t feel bad if I haven?t responded to your message concerning friend codes. I will NOT be transferring, so I might as well wait for the bundle to get here to copy over FCs - I will respond with my new one then (through swapnote of my old XL).

I also freaked the **** out because I accidentally put my name onto my bf?s credit card when using it to order my bundle at Gamestop online. He called them, but they said it?ll be fine and the charges will go through.

Gamestop US have their bundles all packaged and ready to go. They should be shipped tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## Cam (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm soon to be 25 from the UK, please add me folks 

Edit: Signature isn't showing 

FCC is 2793 0726 6157


----------



## Micka7688 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm 24 here and would love to add some friends.  Once my bundle comes in ill post my FC for you to add.  If you add me please pm me so I know who had added me.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Rainbow minerals (Jun 7, 2013)

MY code is 3007-8146-8097 I'm 18 btw anyways if anyone one wants to add me do a quote reply and I'll add you so we can play from time to time! ^^


----------



## Murru (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm only 19 but I prefer to play with people my age or older. If you'd like to add me, my fc is 3883-5583-3470


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 7, 2013)

Katinkia said:


> I still could use more peeps.  Particularly euro ones for my timezone. xx



I added you, because I have the same problem.  My friendlist keeps filling up, but I would love to have some more friends from Europe. (Everyone else is welcome too though x3)


----------



## S20TEW (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking forward 2 getting ac/nl pretty happy bout finding this place and its bout time had place for adult gamers 2 get in touch my code there and looking for friends for 3ds and on here so plz feel free 2 msg me I'm 31 by the way lol my name on 3ds is same as name here  roll on 14 th (UK) release date lol


----------



## Gameplayer123 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello Guys! I'm 20 years old and will be playing New Leaf lots. I have a gf who will have her own copy so we'll more than likely have different fruit/ items to give out! Add me and I'll return the favor
FC: 0559-7142-3346


----------



## Yungshotgun (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm 18, but i tend to get along with people older than my age. I'll be posting my friendcode once i grab my AC:NL 3DS XL 
looking forward to playing with you guys though


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm 29. My FC is 0146-8899-1808. Can't wait to make new AC friends!


----------



## Mikey (Jun 7, 2013)

LemyLekySama said:


> I'm 29. My FC is 0146-8899-1808. Can't wait to make new AC friends!



Just added you.

I am 19 and If any other American/Canadian players want to add me just give me a shout! I need a lot more North American friends on my friends list. (No offense Europeans, but I only want North American players for time zone conveniences)


----------



## The Architect (Jun 7, 2013)

21 here. *FC:2423-2517-1730* None of my friends are AC fans, so it would be cool if i could play with people from here


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm 19 and American. I have a couple of friends who play Animal Crossing in my age group, but the more the merrier, I suppose. 

FC: 1504-5768-1858


----------



## thenewtoday (Jun 7, 2013)

19 here! I don't have any friends yet so if anyone would like to add me that'd be great and if you let me know, I'll add you too! My friend code: 1719-3289-9776


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 7, 2013)

Mikey said:


> Just added you.
> 
> I am 19 and If any other American/Canadian players want to add me just give me a shout! I need a lot more North American friends on my friends list. (No offense Europeans, but I only want North American players for time zone conveniences)


 
Thanks, Mikey! Added you, too!


----------



## Blackheart (Jun 7, 2013)

Just turned 20 a few weeks ago, I'll be blogging my experiences in-game on my AC Tumblr http://zelkova-ac.tumblr.com/ (Nothing yet but if you want to follow me I'll be starting on the 9th), I'll be trying to post daily with screenshots on every post Friend code is in my Signature. 

Looking for lots of people to get friend codes for so just add me and PM me on here so I can add you back. See you guys in game


----------



## mori (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikey said:


> Just added you.
> 
> I am 19 and If any other American/Canadian players want to add me just give me a shout! I need a lot more North American friends on my friends list. (No offense Europeans, but I only want North American players for time zone conveniences)



Just added you~
I'm 22 also from Canada haha

which part of Canada are you in?


----------



## FunnyDude (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm 20 years old and I'm from the Netherlands. Even though having people from America is cool, I would like some more European friends. Because most likely this will be less laggy  . But like I don't mind having people from America in my friendslist.


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 8, 2013)

25 from North Carolina looking for friends around the world info in siggy pm me and ill add you as well


----------



## spookyboo (Jun 8, 2013)

Feel free to add me! Details in my siggy.. just let me know if you've added me. 

Guess I should add I live in FL and I'm in my 20s.


----------



## Jamie (Jun 8, 2013)

23 here, and since the game is FINALLY coming out in a matter of hours (<3), I'm looking to add some new friends! Mature ones would be awesome. Let me know if you add me! ^_^

EDIT - Sorry, forgot to point out, my forum name is my 3DS name!  
So it's:
Jamie
4227-1202-4979


----------



## Fefo (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey, I'm a 23 old guy that wants to add new people to play New Leaf with.

I've only played the GCN AC, but as soon as I heard that it was coming on 3DS I couldn't help but buy the system and wait for it be released (that was one year and a half ago, been a long wait since then, as we all know).

My FC is 2750 - 1910 - 8769, message me after you add me so I can add you back!


----------



## NanoStar (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm 19 years old and I come from NJ and I've played every Animal Crossing game to date...well besides New Leaf lol.
Any, if your looking for somebody to add for nl then please add me if you like. I'm nice and fun to play with, also I'll be getting the game tomorrow. so please add me if you want(if you should add me, please massage me when you do), My FC is on the side<----

thank you 
-NanoStar


----------



## Jamie (Jun 8, 2013)

NanoStar said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm 19 years old and I come from NJ and I've played every Animal Crossing game to date...well besides New Leaf lol.
> Any, if your looking for somebody to add for nl then please add me if you like. I'm nice and fun to play with, also I'll be getting the game tomorrow. so please add me if you want(if you should add me, please massage me when you do), My FC is on the side<----
> 
> ...



Do we HAVE to massage you? I'm awful at massages.  

Lol just playing around.


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey BTF! It's been quite some time since I posted here.
(Thank Justin and his email to everyone about NL)

If you'd like to add me my friend code is,
2320-6263-5123 and please PM me letting me know you added me!

Thanks!

I'll look to be more active I promise!


----------



## NanoStar (Jun 8, 2013)

you don't have too, I added you btw 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jamie said:


> Do we HAVE to massage you? I'm awful at massages.
> 
> Lol just playing around.


you don't have too, I added you btw


----------



## nona (Jun 8, 2013)

getting animal crossing new leaf tomorrow. would like to have respectful adults added.  let me know and  we can exchange ds codes.
thanks nona


----------



## NintendoFanGunner (Jun 8, 2013)

20 male, add me )) VM me friend codes!


----------



## Savy (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm female and 19 years old. PM me if you add me and i'll add you back.


----------



## Jamie (Jun 8, 2013)

NanoStar said:


> you don't have too, I added you btw



Okay, I'll add you too! I was just making a joke that you said "massage" instead of "message".


----------



## tacitcat (Jun 9, 2013)

I have my new 3ds xl! My friend code is 0662-3364-6585 and my name is Tacitcat. I'm 30, and if I'm not gaming (I also love the Sims), I am either knitting, cross-stitching or my new hobby Smashbooking.

Also, not sure if this is allowed since he's not a registered user on here, but my husband needs some friends. His computer is broken and he's not a member of any forums, so he has no way to get online friends other than me. His friend code is 0516-7486-3371. Please let me know if you add me or him (via private message) and I/ he will add you back.


----------



## Faedrah (Jun 9, 2013)

Just got my ds this morning! 31 yr old proud dork, feel free to add.  FC: 2595-0717-6327. 

I will start adding some people after I get my game set up. Just got home with it.


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 9, 2013)

I've had my DS for awhile but Never had friends on it until AC came out.  25 year old gamer and proud of it.  FC is in the signature and profile.  Message me if you add me!


----------



## BioManiac (Jun 9, 2013)

22 year old AC fanboy here. FC: 2337-3737-0030 Feel free to add me and message me so I may add you as well.


----------



## MademRachel (Jun 9, 2013)

I got my bundle ~
if anyone had added me on my old 3ds my new friend code is here 
friend code is  1179-0279-6092
If possible please re add me.
Sorry for inconvience D:


----------



## rbfloat05 (Jun 9, 2013)

21 here


----------



## Micka7688 (Jun 9, 2013)

Alright!!!! I've got my bundle!!!  FC is: 2208-5247-3498.


----------



## Blaze777 (Jun 9, 2013)

23 here and just my game add me 0748-2149-4955 let me know with a message if you add me


----------



## graphicgirly (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm an adult gamer in my early 40's and I've been playing Animal Crossing since the GameCube days! Feel free to add me! FC 4184-2096-8453


----------



## LostAlice1992 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi I'm 21 in July looking for fun and mature people to play AC NL with when it comes out on Friday my friend code is on my profile and please pm me if you add me to your 3DS friends =3


----------



## Fantastic (Jun 9, 2013)

I just got my bundle!
My friend code is 1435-4306-8718
Message me and I'll add you as well!


----------



## RisE (Jun 9, 2013)

My friend code is 4656-6467-9082 feel free to add me. If you add me shoot me a message and let me know so I can add you back.


----------



## ministeph (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm 25 ! Adding everyone I can  - I just started the game this afternoon, but feel free to add me! <3

P.S - PM me if you add, then I can make sure to add you back!


----------



## nickle (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey ya'll! Mid 30's with friends list spots to fill. Feel free to add me! 4184-1312-9187


----------



## rbfloat05 (Jun 9, 2013)

Im 21 

3411-0955-7856



add me please !!!


Tell me if you added me!


i need fishing pole lol


----------



## jlee102083 (Jun 9, 2013)

30 looking for friends PM me only one rule is we don't donate to each others museum =D  
0018-0914-6100


----------



## Redwing89 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello everyone I'm 23 and just got this game. I'm looking for new players add me if you would like here is my friendcode 4554-0258-2670


----------



## Dreyden (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello, I am 25 years old and currently am looking for people to play with. My Friend Code is: 2380-3086-3283  and my name is Dreyden. Let me know if you add me via message on here or contact me through Skype [My Skype information is in my profile]. That way I can add you too!


----------



## piercedgrl (Jun 9, 2013)

25 here  my FC is 3067-5182-1634 pm me if you add me and i will add you back!


----------



## Tmaxtx (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi my info is 2251-4743-5706 Trish?

Let me know you added me and I'll add you too.


----------



## KyoKomodo (Jun 9, 2013)

Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kyo 0748-1972-6041 open to some more adult players, I'm 23 PM me and let me know!


----------



## Thaely (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi folks! My name is Thae, I'm 24 and based on the west coast. PM me if you add me.

FC: 0345 - 0725 - 4262
Town Fruit: Cherries


----------



## chistraub (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello, another 30 year old New Leaf fan here. My code is 2578-3116-0311 if you would like to add me. Name is Eric, I have peaches, if you want to add me just send me a pm.


----------



## Pdrakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Added you as a friend hope to see you in AC thx

- - - Post Merge - - -

Add me hoping to see some Mayors in town 

0748-1972-6041
Town fruit: Peaches


----------



## taygo (Jun 10, 2013)

I still need to visit someones village >,> I been playing alone for a while now haha....I can't wait for the dream suite


----------



## Jonathan626 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm 25 and this is my friend code
3067-4344-2259 let me know if u add me!


----------



## Bagels (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm 20 and my friend code is: 3325-2156-0546
Please PM me with your friend code and let me know you added me.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll like to join! I might be the oldest player here. (In my late 40s. I'm like, ancient.  ) Please send me a PM if you add me so I know. I'm also in Southeast Asia,  please note the time zone differences. My town's native fruit is Apple. I'd love to get other fruits!

Town: Zingzang
Fruit: Apple
FC: 5472-6998-3870


----------



## Dave (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm 30 years old, I played all of the other Animal Crossing too.
I'm a very nice guy, PM me for trading Codes and stuff


----------



## MoonFiend (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi there! I'm a 23 year old Animal Crossing fan. Looking for some nice people to play New Leaf with ^^

FC: 2191-8944-2127
Name: Terra from Caerleon

Feel free to add me or PM your FC.  Central Time based. I'm generally on in the afternoon and evening.


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Jun 10, 2013)

Here is my friend code:

1650-1789-9979

Let me know if you add me


----------



## S20TEW (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking for adult gamer friend's for on here and new leaf when I get it on the 14th (UK) feel free 2 send friend request on here plz  my code is on my profile also I'm so looking forward 2 the game it's my first one ashamed 2 admit lol but looking forward 2 getting in 2 this 1 thanx again


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm 24 and just in general I like to play with people 18+. Like many people have stated, because of courtesy and maturity level. Not that I don't play with younger people, because I do, I find people 18+ are more on "my level".
Feel free to add me: 0490-4497-1565


----------



## isdragonirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm 24 and stuff.  But enough of that! I'm looking forward to playing with some of you.  Here's my friend code!:

2423 - 2730 - 5825

My main export is cherries. 
My main import is being totally rad.
My main vice is thinking that "totally rad" is still in with the cool kids.


----------



## Kasika (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey I'm 23 and am looking forward to using the wifi feature of Animal Crossing New Leaf. I like the idea of connecting with other "adult gamers". Haha please add me!


----------



## Ukue (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm only 18, but hey, that counts, right? I just generally like playing with older people for the reasons that I'm sure have been stated like 15 times. If you add me, message me your friend code! I check every few hours, so if I don't respond right away, don't fret! I can't wait to share fruit and have people buy stuff from my town. I promise not to make everything overpriced. 

Friend code is in my sig! And probably to the left of this message as well.

EDIT: Just wanted to say, my town fruit is pears, with peaches (and maybe bananas) coming soon! Right now my trees are bare, though.


----------



## ladymace (Jun 10, 2013)

Old as dirt but add if you want


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2013)

Im still looking for more adult gamers to add im 18 send me a pm if you add me and I shall add all back


----------



## anh123 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey!

I'm 28 female residing in Georgia!  Looks like I'll be playing in the evenings on weekdays and misc times on weekends!  If your schedule is similar and want to be friends-  please let me know!  It's been forever since I last played and I'm loving every bit of this!  The only regret I had about city folks was not finding out about this forum at the beginning and playing with friends my age!  

Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## LuxLisbon (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey everyone. I am 31 and looking for others to trade codes with. 
Shoot me a pm and ill add ya.


----------



## betterhalf (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm a 23 guy from California. New to animal crossing. 

Open gate and I'm looking for some friends to trade with! I have apples.

Friend code:

1048-8492-3843

PM so I can add you.


----------



## PrinceNachan (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey I am 20 and male and I love Animal Crossing!! <3 
Friend Code :
2466-1382-4868
PM me if you wanna hang!


----------



## ryanf (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm 20 and my FC is on the left here. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, PM me when you add me so I can add you back!


----------



## xxotterly (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey, I'm 20 as well, and from California! 

Loved to befriend some new people!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 10, 2013)

Will add & PM people; yikes better late than never!  (=


----------



## Bea (Jun 10, 2013)

Now that I have my bundle I can finally post my FC here. My name's Bea, I'm 22 and I'd love some friends to wifi with. ^^

My FC is: 0189 - 8904 - 3114

Let me know if you're adding me,
Bea


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jun 11, 2013)

27 and i bought the bundle because if you're gonna play, you gotta do it in style!

feel free to add me and i'll gladly return the favor


----------



## Lemony Lime (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm 21, been playing AC since the original of course. Mostly joined this forum to find people to play with, so I'd say this would be a good place to start. lol

My FC is: 4785-4325-4830


----------



## GingerSchnapps (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello! After deleting my first town, I've finally settled on a map that I'm happy with.
I'm 22 and don't really know anyone offline who plays Animal Crossing. I only bought the bundle because I saw how awesome New Leaf was going to be, so this is actually my first DS.

All that I ask is that you respect my town.  
I will always respect yours.

FC: 1950-8267-3770


----------



## LionHeart812 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey party people. I'm 24, looking for town to visit and people that will be help my town's little economy rather than burn it to the ground. My friends list is completely empty because I'm the only one in my group of friends that has a 3DS.

So! Here is my FC: 0146-9037-8588

Add me and I'll add you. Just let me know when you do so I can be aware.

Happy hunting!


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm pretty new around here (been lurking for a couple days) but I've been an avid Animal Crosser since Wild World! I'm 21 banging on 22 and I'd love to have some more people to hang out with! Here's my friend code: 5327-2352-8543

Send me a message if you add me or if you have any questions OR if you just feel like chatting!


----------



## jordo99 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys

add my friend code! we can trade etc  2981-6149-9789

send me a message letting me know what ur friend code is as well and that u added me!

Cheers.


----------



## ugadawg13 (Jun 11, 2013)

21 year old AC player here. PM if you'd like to exchange FC. My gates open right now matter of fact.


----------



## kisa (Jun 11, 2013)

looking for wifi buddies  just shoot me a message if you add me please, so i can add you as well


----------



## mpiorkow (Jun 11, 2013)

22 years old here and looking to play right now! Would prefer to visit another town. Friend code is on the left. PM me if you'd like to!


----------



## shayhahnp (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey everyone! My name is Shehan Peiris! I am new to the forums and just started Animal Crossing New Leaf!

My FC: 2750-1500-6820

Friend request me to visit towns, trade and meet up!


----------



## IBEUD (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey everyone feel free to add me!!! I have Peaches and Cherries so far! 1435-4307-7589

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just added you Shehan, make sure you add me back!


----------



## MamaMyers (Jun 11, 2013)

I am a 25 year old, married mom of 2 kiddos! also looking for other adult friends. A lot of the people I have met are 13! my code is 1392-4157-7627. Let me know if you added me, reply with your code! thanks 

I have the island, I will be planting 3 new fruits today (bananas, durians, mangos) already planted cherrys, coconuts, apples, peaches...and have pears..as of now! only pears grown, but few days ill have tons


----------



## Ksquire (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi ...I am new to the whole forum posting thing lol but add me 3840-6123-4689 ....I am 25 years old and I will be adding you guys as well. PM if you added me so I can return the favor.


----------



## dragyn (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi! I'm a 29 year-old looking for friends who want to play in the evenings/on weekends. It is so nice to know there's so many other adults out there \(*^_^*)/ I'm usually around from about 6-9 mountain time and now and again on weekends. I only have peaches and cherries so far but I will be getting the island tomorrow! My friend code is 1091-7934-0766, please reply if you add me so I can add you back


----------



## tacitcat (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm adding you now!


----------



## Vanilla (Jun 11, 2013)

Would love to be added by other adults!    Got ACNL for my birthday- goin to be 28 in 2 days.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Adding you, Dragyn!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Adding you, MamaMyers!


----------



## Kolya (Jun 11, 2013)

Contrary to what my wife may say I am an adult, 29 years of age...
Feel free to add me!
1091-8155-9317


----------



## Vanilla (Jun 11, 2013)

Adding you Kolya


----------



## anh123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dragyn, vanilla and koyla - adding you guys if that's okay!


----------



## ladymace (Jun 11, 2013)

LionHeart812 said:


> Hey party people. I'm 24, looking for town to visit and people that will be help my town's little economy rather than burn it to the ground. My friends list is completely empty because I'm the only one in my group of friends that has a 3DS.
> 
> So! Here is my FC: 0146-9037-8588
> 
> ...



same here add me i add you?


----------



## Rikusk (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! Adult gamer here also. I am 33 and a father of 2 from Canada. I would love to have some Animal crossing friends on here. Loving the game so far and I often play at night after work. My friend code is: 3652-1503-5930

Let me know when you added me so I can add you back

Oh and mpiorkow,shayhahnp, IBEUD, MamaMyers, Ksquire, dragyn, tacitcat, Vanilla and Kolya I just added you all


----------



## Katinkia (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking for more British/Euro peeps.  I still have lots of spaces left!


----------



## Acherous (Jun 12, 2013)

Just got the game from gamestop yesterday and am loving it so far! I'm 18(legally an adult at least haha). My friend code is 4725-9116-8942.


----------



## maplejem (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in my late 20's and could use some more online friends, let me know if I can add any of you!


----------



## Acherous (Jun 12, 2013)

maplejem said:


> I'm in my late 20's and could use some more online friends, let me know if I can add any of you!



I'll add you.  Still new to the whole friends thing though. Do we both have to enter in each others friend codes? Or can i just give my friend code to someone?


----------



## Buffy (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all:  Adult gamer who could use some friends as well.

My friend code is:

2938-6667-9680

I'll add you all as well.


----------



## maplejem (Jun 12, 2013)

Acherous said:


> I'll add you.  Still new to the whole friends thing though. Do we both have to enter in each others friend codes? Or can i just give my friend code to someone?


I'm new too, so I am not sure, but I think we both need to add the codes. Mine is 5241-2170-6604.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buffy said:


> Hi all:  Adult gamer who could use some friends as well.
> 
> My friend code is:
> 
> ...


 I added you, My FC: 5241-2170-6604


----------



## ugadawg13 (Jun 12, 2013)

About to open my gate at 4:10 eastern time. PM me and I'll add you.


Andrew
2122-6198-2772


----------



## ensio (Jun 12, 2013)

Had a couple people in town already, but could always use more 

Code: 5172-0527-4423


----------



## Rikusk (Jun 12, 2013)

Acherous, maple, ensio i added you please add me back  3652-1503-5930


----------



## Beefdog (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey! New to the forums and turning 20 soon.

My FC: 3566 - 2561 - 1537

Let me know if you add me so I can add you back! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Endion (Jun 12, 2013)

27 here and so glad to see a post like this. 

FC: 3497-0119-1134
Name: Rin

I have not added anyone yet so if you add me please let me know and I will make sure to add you back right away =D


----------



## ensio (Jun 12, 2013)

I added both Beefdog and Endion.


----------



## C130load (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm brand new to the 3ds and to animal crossing a couple cool (not immature) AC buddies would be much obliged


----------



## Rikusk (Jun 12, 2013)

I also added Both Beefdog and Endion. Be sure to add me to: 3652-1503-5930


----------



## skoozie (Jun 12, 2013)

20 in california. Feel free to add me. Friend code is 2036-7264-7038


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 12, 2013)

Finally just got my ds 

4270-1099-7443 heres my code... let me know when you guys are ready to come visit "My Butt" lmao


----------



## Rikusk (Jun 12, 2013)

I also added skoozie and Mcmuffinburger . Be sure to add me to: 3652-1503-5930
Animal crossing nl has been awesome so far


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 13, 2013)

Rikusk said:


> I also added skoozie and Mcmuffinburger . Be sure to add me to: 3652-1503-5930
> Animal crossing nl has been awesome so far



ok i just added you thanks!


----------



## darkrangeresp (Jun 13, 2013)

I just turned 30 as well, let me know if anybody wants to visit my town.


----------



## stinaj68 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll be turning 20 soon. My friend code is: 3222-5890-5529
My village has peaches, and soon to have lemons and cherries.
Message me and I'll add you as well!


----------



## elopez323 (Jun 13, 2013)

Recently turned 21! Add me! Friend code is 4468-2226-2173. Add me and send me a message with your friend code!! I have native pears, cherries, peaches, bananas, and lemons!


----------



## lavareef (Jun 13, 2013)

hey, I just got this game and I'm 25.

If you add me just pm me so I know to add you too.

see you in game


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 13, 2013)

lavareef said:


> hey, I just got this game and I'm 25.
> 
> If you add me just pm me so I know to add you too.
> 
> ...



Of course, I've added you! 



stinaj68 said:


> I'll be turning 20 soon. My friend code is: 3222-5890-5529
> My village has peaches, and soon to have lemons and cherries.
> Message me and I'll add you as well!



Added 



McMuffinburger said:


> ok i just added you thanks!



Added! (Please add me!) 

-thanks


----------



## Buffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi maplejem: Just added you as well.


----------



## SweetyChimp (Jun 13, 2013)

*Just got the game, love it!*

I'm 25 (so is my fianc?) so if anyone wants to add me, PM me and ill send you my code (make sure you send me yours too!) :]

Town name: Floral
Town fruit: Peach


----------



## LanceS (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got the game, 23, looking for friends! 4828-3709-6635


----------



## SunRaven01 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm an old fart at 35, and I'd love to fill up my friends list so there's always some multiplayer fun happening.  Somehow catching bugs and watering flowers just seems more fun with friends.  

My town name is Avalon, and my native fruit is pears.  I have planted apples, peaches, and lychees so far.  2337-3737-8562  If you add me, please PM me so I can add you back!

Edit:  Added McMuffinburger, elopez, and Jarrad!  Please add me back!


----------



## Keith500 (Jun 13, 2013)

Add me I am getting the game tommorow - I am 23 and from the UK. Also just incase you care I am gay so just saying as dont want you to be offended when I meet stitches in your town and get excited because he is the cutest character and you find that not manly enough for you!!! 2535-3599-3871


----------



## jpab (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey, getting the game tomorrow. Would some people add me? Would like to visit a few towns to talk to some new people and get all the fruits early on... I was getting concerned at how excited I was getting about this game, but now i'm happy that a lot of other adults share the excitement xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keith500 said:


> Add me I am getting the game tommorow - I am 23 and from the UK. Also just incase you care I am gay so just saying as dont want you to be offended when I meet stitches in your town and get excited because he is the cutest character and you find that not manly enough for you!!! 2535-3599-3871



Woah, woah, woah! Back off, man! Stitches is mine!!  But i'll add you if you don't mind... you have good taste in the characters!


----------



## Keith500 (Jun 13, 2013)

jpab said:


> Hey, getting the game tomorrow. Would some people add me? Would like to visit a few towns to talk to some new people and get all the fruits early on... I was getting concerned at how excited I was getting about this game, but now i'm happy that a lot of other adults share the excitement xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Cool thanks, how does adding people work on the 3DS do I need to add your code aswell?


----------



## jpab (Jun 13, 2013)

Keith500 said:


> Cool thanks, how does adding people work on the 3DS do I need to add your code aswell?



Hmm... I think so... I'm not entirely sure... I haven't added any 3DS friends for a long time  my friend code is on my profile anyway if you want to add it


----------



## Keith500 (Jun 13, 2013)

Cool I have added your code and it has added you to my friends list so you do have to both add eachother.


----------



## jpab (Jun 13, 2013)

elopez323 said:


> Recently turned 21! Add me! Friend code is 4468-2226-2173. Add me and send me a message with your friend code!! I have native pears, cherries, peaches, bananas, and lemons!



Hey I added you! Please add me back 

- - - Post Merge - - -



stinaj68 said:


> I'll be turning 20 soon. My friend code is: 3222-5890-5529
> My village has peaches, and soon to have lemons and cherries.
> Message me and I'll add you as well!



Hey I've added you too! Please add me! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keith500 said:


> Cool I have added your code and it has added you to my friends list so you do have to both add eachother.



Ah ok  Will hopefully talk to you on Animal Crossing soon!


----------



## LeslieAnne (Jun 13, 2013)

Whoa! This thread has gotten huge!

Can I just say how excited I am that the game finally came out in NA? My town has been so lonely... 

But figures that my schedule is insane right now (you're all adults and can sympathize, right??). But I should have plenty of free time in July.

Anyway, hope to see you all soon! Feel free to add me if you haven't!


----------



## PowderGnome (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for some friends to play with! Add me if you want and let me know and I will add you back!


----------



## zz3kE (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello everybody! 21 here, Just started about 2 days ago looking for AC:NL friends,

zz3kE: 0473 8625 4319


----------



## xinfamousx (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey I just bought a 3ds in purple because it's awesome of course and animal crossing today which I haven't played since the game cube version because that was great but this one is really fun as well.  I'm 18 and looking for other adult players to play with so feel free to add me just message me so I can add you back I look forward to playing with all of you ^_^


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 13, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> I'll like to join! I might be the oldest player here. (In my late 40s. I'm like, ancient.  ) Please send me a PM if you add me so I know. I'm also in Southeast Asia,  please note the time zone differences. My town's native fruit is Apple. I'd love to get other fruits!
> 
> Town: Zingzang
> Fruit: Apple
> FC: 5472-6998-3870


 Hello, fellow "ancient one"! I'm a 40 something gamer too. Married 17 years to a wonderful guy, and a total AC fanatic. I'd love to add you as an AC friend. 

So glad to see a designated thread for older gamers. I was really hoping there would be one.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 13, 2013)

just msg me if you have added me and ill add back 

4270-1099-7443


----------



## Buffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi xinfamousx: I got the purple one too.  Because purple is my favorite color and because I'm a Ravens fan.  My local fruit is peaches if you need some.  My friend code is: 2938 6667 9680.  





xinfamousx said:


> Hey I just bought a 3ds in purple because it's awesome of course and animal crossing today which I haven't played since the game cube version because that was great but this one is really fun as well.  I'm 18 and looking for other adult players to play with so feel free to add me just message me so I can add you back I look forward to playing with all of you ^_^


----------



## House (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd like to join in. I'm 32. I've been a gamer since Atari 2600. I've been out of console gaming for a while and decided to grab a 3ds. I just started my town. Would love to add some friends! My user name is House. My fruit is the pear.

1650-1798-6667


----------



## YEEZUS (Jun 13, 2013)

just got my bundle and im new to the 3ds and was wondering about the friend codes, i see that people put out their friend code but there's no name to go along with it... i know my friend code for the 3ds is it the same as the friend code for ACNL?


----------



## Buffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi House:  I've got peaches if you'd like to trade.  My friend code is:

2938 6667 9680

My user name is Buffy



House said:


> I'd like to join in. I'm 32. I've been a gamer since Atari 2600. I've been out of console gaming for a while and decided to grab a 3ds. I just started my town. Would love to add some friends! My user name is House. My fruit is the pear.
> 
> 1650-1798-6667


----------



## House (Jun 13, 2013)

stinaj68 said:


> I'll be turning 20 soon. My friend code is: 3222-5890-5529
> My village has peaches, and soon to have lemons and cherries.
> Message me and I'll add you as well!



I added you. Add back? Thx 

1650-1798-6667

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buffy said:


> Hi House:  I've got peaches if you'd like to trade.  My friend code is:
> 
> 2938 6667 9680
> 
> My user name is Buffy



Awesome! Added you


----------



## Buffy (Jun 13, 2013)

want me to drop some peaches or you could come pick some.  Gates open


----------



## House (Jun 13, 2013)

McMuffinburger said:


> just msg me if you have added me and ill add back
> 
> 4270-1099-7443



Hey I added you! Add back if you'd like


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 13, 2013)

YEEZUS said:


> just got my bundle and im new to the 3ds and was wondering about the friend codes, i see that people put out their friend code but there's no name to go along with it... i know my friend code for the 3ds is it the same as the friend code for ACNL?



yes it is!

- - - Post Merge - - -



House said:


> Hey I added you! Add back if you'd like



ok cool i added you


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 13, 2013)

House, I added you as a friend! My 3DS nickname is Greenie. My town has cherries if you'd like some, and  I'd love to grab a pear from you.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## xinfamousx (Jun 13, 2013)

does anyone got something else besides pears and peaches i just planted 3 peach trees and I'm looking for other fruits but my native fruit is pears feel free to add me guys just send a message so i can add ya back !


----------



## pedrocasca (Jun 13, 2013)

Greetings!
Im a really adult gamer (40 years) hehe and just got the game today. Just make me a friend invite so we can have fun online and trade gifts. Hope to see you soon in my town Utopia and meet my mayor Skood.

FC: 1864-9183-5418


----------



## YEEZUS (Jun 13, 2013)

ADD ME Code:1864-9284-5222 Name: YEEZUS I have apples


----------



## Acherous (Jun 13, 2013)

YEEZUS said:


> ADD ME Code:1864-9284-5222 Name: YEEZUS I have apples


Added.  My code is 4725-9116-8942   Name is Alex.


----------



## bonewax (Jun 13, 2013)

hi! my game name is bonewax and my friend code is 3566-1533-0581. hope to hear from you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

hi all, add me and ill add you. game name bonewax  friend code 3566-1533-0581.  thanks!


----------



## YEEZUS (Jun 13, 2013)

i added you 1864-9284-5222

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buffy said:


> Hi xinfamousx: I got the purple one too.  Because purple is my favorite color and because I'm a Ravens fan.  My local fruit is peaches if you need some.  My friend code is: 2938 6667 9680.


i added you 1864-9284-5222


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone have dream codes, yet?


----------



## YEEZUS (Jun 13, 2013)

bonewax said:


> hi! my game name is bonewax and my friend code is 3566-1533-0581. hope to hear from you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hi all, add me and ill add you. game name bonewax  friend code 3566-1533-0581.  thanks!


added you 1864-9284-5222

- - - Post Merge - - -



McMuffinburger said:


> yes it is!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thanks.. i have another question if you add someone do they need to add you back as well? if so can they see that i sent them a friend request?


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 13, 2013)

YEEZUS said:


> added you 1864-9284-5222
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## The Architect (Jun 13, 2013)

Info in the sig 

Please no hooligans and their shenanigans


----------



## YEEZUS (Jun 13, 2013)

McMuffinburger said:


> YEEZUS said:
> 
> 
> > added you 1864-9284-5222
> ...


----------



## House (Jun 13, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> House, I added you as a friend! My 3DS nickname is Greenie. My town has cherries if you'd like some, and  I'd love to grab a pear from you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Cool! What's your friend code?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added. Info to the left

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added. Just pears at the moment.


----------



## Sazie (Jun 13, 2013)

My name is Sazie in game, I got my friend code showing below my picture. :3
let me know if you want to add me by PM or here by quoting me, I would suggest PMing me though.

I have Pears as my main fruit but I've also got other fruits that I collected from the island, you know the mini games? sometimes they will have fruits you don't have when playing tour games, I just collected a few there... ^_^ I hope that will be helpful


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 13, 2013)

House said:


> Cool! What's your friend code?
> 
> _*snip*_



PM sent.


----------



## sakurakessho (Jun 13, 2013)

Would love to friend some people and get some things going. I'm 29 and play with my mother who is 49. It'd be cool to play with some other people. 

Name: Sakura
Code:  2363-7035-5053

If you add me, though, please PM me and let me know so that I can add you back.


----------



## stalesfo (Jun 14, 2013)

Sara
0361-6612-9419
Please pm me yours too ty


----------



## Situl (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there

Friend code is 2105-9120-9042.  Town has pears as its natural fruit.

PM me your friend code if you add me

Thanks 

Edited: Because I couldn't spell pears correctly..... what a lemon!


----------



## vallkiria (Jun 14, 2013)

Name: vall

Fiend code: 1118-0543-6127 

Fruit: cherries


PM me  <3


----------



## Aprikoko (Jun 14, 2013)

You can add me, too. My name there is Aprikoko and I'm 20 years old, my code is in my signature.


----------



## kunekune (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay so I'm not that old, I'm only 23, but anyone who wants to add me is more than welcome!

My name in town is Jonathan and we have oranges (and pears that I planted a few days ago). My friend code is under my picture, so PM me if you'd like to visit!


----------



## Aprikoko (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry for double posts my internet plays tricks on me. >.<


----------



## Eir (Jun 14, 2013)

Just (turned 26 and) started playing a few days ago... looking for good company. :]
PM me if you added me and I'll return the favor.

FC: 0001-3636-2977
Fruits: Orange(native), and all other fruits


----------



## wertzso (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Just found the forum and made an account just for this thread (though I'll definitely be using the rest of the forum from now on!). Anyway, I'm a 20 year old pre-nursing student and I could use some adult friends to play with. Yesterday, I let a younger teen player visit my town to grab some apples and she was supposed to let me visit her town to grab some of her fruit. Well, she never opened her gate and I haven't heard from her since. I would just like to find some people closer to my age to play with who are interested in having fun and helping others progress their games. If anyone has a Tumblr, I made a blog for my AC:NL adventures. Feel free to follow and see what I get into 

summer-in-weststar tumblr com (put dots where there are spaces)

Please send me a message on here if you would like to add me so I can return the favor. Thanks a bunch!

FC: 0447-5890-7068

P.s. I've only been playing since wednesday, so my town isn't that progressed yet


----------



## twinkle43 (Jun 14, 2013)

hi i am adding you serious player  
twinkle
town kittyville
code 2466-2168-1273


----------



## Sprout (Jun 14, 2013)

Just another ADULT player looking for a few HELPFUL friends. I want to my friendship be MUTUALLY beneficial and longer term.

Anyone interested, please PM me....

Thanks for the consideration


----------



## ladymace (Jun 14, 2013)

just so you all dont have to dig im 0989-2104-6321 I have pears to share please be careful of the flowers near my home. gates open now till 8:30pm EST


----------



## Keith500 (Jun 14, 2013)

Add me


----------



## Saeli (Jun 14, 2013)

Please add me! I'm 21 years old and interested in making some friends that play Animal Crossing to trade with, etc.

0774 - 5204 - 2633

(My town has oranges.)


----------



## kahlersmama (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm adding everyone here   Add me too!


----------



## Youngo (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey I'm 27. If anyone wants to add me go right ahead. Just let me know so I can add u back. 

FC 3926-4424-1306


----------



## Rikusk (Jun 14, 2013)

House, youngo, werzso, saeli, and eir I have added you please add me back: 3652-1503-5930


----------



## KargaZan (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello I am 18. If anyone wants to add me go to my Profile and comment on it telling me your friend code.

My friend code is to the left


----------



## Clammbon (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello  I'm 22. I added Eir, ladymace and wertzso. Please add me back, my friend code is 1805-3184-8893.Thank you!

Oh and nice tumblr wertzso. It's weird that Olivia is mean to you, she's really nice to me in my town, we even hate the same villagers lol I guess you got her dark side or something.


----------



## chistraub (Jun 14, 2013)

Added as a friend, 30 year old male. Name is Eric and the code is to the left. I have a similar schedule as well.


----------



## Flowcus (Jun 14, 2013)

New 28 year old player of AC:NL looking for some friends. Name is Brink and FC is 0490-4544-9379. Been playing for a couple days now, and have pears to share. If you add me send me a PM and I'll add you back!


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm a 21 year old university student. I would love to add more people. Please send me a message if you want to add me.


----------



## sye (Jun 15, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30-something gamer, looking for other adult gamers to play AC:NL with or other games. My FC is: 3909-8277-1784 . If you add me, please let me know here or PM me and I will add you back.
> My name is GamingGirl




i'm about to add you. please message me and i'll give you my code..i tried to message you but i got a message saying your box is full


----------



## kisa (Jun 15, 2013)

looking for wifi buddies.  Shoot me a reply if you decide to add me


----------



## aoihekireki (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello

I am 27
It is my first time to play animal crossing new leaf and I really want to enjoy playing with other people.
My friend code is:
1934-0779-1007
Please add me
I'll add you too!


----------



## AL64 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm 30 years old man and I've played every AC that was sold outside of Japan. I got experience 

I'm looking for adults to play with. I'm looking for people that' don't run anywhere, and like to walk and take their time. Sure that's not a problem at the moment in my town but it will be soon when there's gonna be (natural) paths with flowers and hybrids around them.
I prefer people that are used to Animal Crossing, but that's not something really important.

I really like a lot people that playd it seriously, and even more if they wear realistic clothes. I don't like things too funny like gas masks and those kind of things...

Important :I really don't want people unhappy with their current town and that know they will reset or they won't play the game for a long time. 
Time travellers, neither.

If you're looking for the same kind of experience, then add me (send me a message to confirm please).




Here's my house at the moment. ^^

*Friend code :* 2062 - 9253 - 7977
*Name : *Mr.Alain in AC (AL'64 in 3DS)
*Town Name :* Devals
*Fruit : *Apple


----------



## kai (Jun 15, 2013)

ok im new to this game and only had it yesterday I don't have any friends yet but im an active gamer on multiple platforms I would love if some of you guys would add me 

my friend code is 3668-8014-1147

send me a message with your codes and ill add you guys


----------



## nkyjenn (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm a 34 year old female from Kentucky. I'm a polite visitor and won't touch anything unless I ask first. 

0044-3160-4540 is my code. Jenn is my AC:NL name and my town is Everwood. I have oranges.

Please pm me if you add me so that I can add you. Thanks!


----------



## kai (Jun 15, 2013)

ok im new to this game and only had it yesterday I don't have any friends yet but im an active gamer on multiple platforms I would love if some of you guys would add me 

 my friend code is 3668-8014-1147


----------



## Frodo (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow. This post is so long... That's good 
Anyway. To everyone:
I'm Frodo, 21 years old. I've just started the game, but I will play as much as my work lets me do so. I want to make a Kingdom for me and my Queen. You are invited to contribute :3
I'll help you out to make your town a better place too.

My fiend code is below mi profile picture. Send me a me message if you want to play with me.
My town's natural fruit is orange.


----------



## joviae (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I'm 33, and I tend to play later in the day/evenings. I've played AC:WW and CF and I've really never been much of a chatter in-game. I tend to leave my visitors in peace to explore as they wish.  My town fruit is pear, by the way, so I'd love to get some different fruit to plant! 

So shoot me a PM! 

My name is Angie, btw!


----------



## C130load (Jun 15, 2013)

Im also looking for wifi buddies who will reciprocate in helping me. I have cherries native and hopefully soon apples, bananas and mangos. I don't dig holes or trample on flowers. PM me if you are interested in a mutually beneficial friendship and ill add you. 

Friend code is over on the left


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ill join in and I added you gaming girl Here is my info 2895-6985-6525 Jeremy age 20! Man I'm getting old I joined here so long ago XD


----------



## tutti_frutti (Jun 15, 2013)

I turn 29 next week (AC:NL was my birthday present to myself!), I'd love to make some new friends. I've played AC:WW before, but this is my first time visiting other towns. My native fruit is oranges, currently growing some pears too!


----------



## spot0127 (Jun 15, 2013)

I am 32. I tend to play in the evenings on most nights. My main fruit is pears, but I just planted some Lychee, Lemons and Peaches. Looking for someone who might want to play a few games on the island, and buy stuff in their town. PM me if you are interested. 

My friend code is 4468-2375-4987.


----------



## Clairyb (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm Clair and I'm 21 from the UK! My friend code is 3480-2561-8949! Send me a message with your name and friend code and I look forward to seeing everyone's awesome towns! Having fun playing!


----------



## littleLeaf (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd love to make some friends! Send me a message when you add me and I'll do the same back. Looking forward to playing with ya'll!


----------



## Isoto (Jun 15, 2013)

My name is Trinity and I am a 23 year old gamer from the states. Code: 3196-3451-2573. Pm me if your game info and can't wait to everyone's towns


----------



## Kittiecat (Jun 15, 2013)

I am nearly 50 years old, and have played Animal Crossing since the first game.  I would like to play with people who are interested in sharing, playing kindly and not being destructive - please, no running, cutting down trees, crushing flowers, etc.  I have apples, oranges, mangos, bananas, lychees and lemons.

Momocat (I was aiming for mother of cats, like mother of dragons, from GOT).  I do actually have human children too.  Pm me and I'll add you to my friend list!  

I know I'm new here, but I swear I am genuine.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi there, I've befriended some folks from this thread already but I thought it would also be nice to post here. I'm Hirisa, a 40+ old gamer who's been playing AC since the Gamecube (I miss Claude and the old 12AM theme).  I'm looking to befriend other mature gamers from around the world who want a relaxed but respectful time in New Leaf, where we can help each other out. The train station remodeling project, for instance, requires 100 visits to unlock- let's help each other meet that goal! And maybe go to Club LOL afterwards (I love house music).

Here's what respectful means to me: No running, no fruit grabbing without permission, no flower stealing/trampling, no hitting my villagers, etc. And in particular, I won't tolerate any tasteless content (swearing, racist and/or sexist catchphrases and patterns, etc) anywhere near my game.  I play AC to get away from that rubbish. I'm not fussy about how people choose to dress, beyond no swearing, no racist/sexist content. If you like to run around in an oni mask and plaid pajamas, more power to you. My "rules" are pretty simple stuff. 

I'm on the West coast of the US, and I tend to play in the early morning, then again in the evenings after 7PM. My town is Tam Tam, and my town fruit is the apple. If the experience I'm after sounds similar to what you want from an AC game, PM me and maybe we can exchange FCs. Thanks for reading!


----------



## fireflight (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone in here can feel free to add me!
Just respect my town and i will do the same
Send me a pm with your code if you added me :3
Im a 21 female
my native fruit is oranges.
and i just started my game yesterday

code is 1650-1466-0344


----------



## zombiepants (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone can add me! Please respect and I will too!
20 female states. Apples are my native fruit.
Code is 3781-0284-6825


----------



## zombiepants (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone can add me! Please respect and I will too!
20 female states. Apples are my native fruit.
Code is 3781-0284-6825


----------



## Jayk4k (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm 21 - Australian - Will be playing most days! 
Please feel free to add me Jayk4k - 3909 - 7855 - 3851
My Skype is Jayk4k. x


----------



## denicrossing (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi! I'm 18 and from Germany.  
My 3DS code is: 0903-3969-9532
Just leave me a message when you add me!


----------



## kimmzi (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello, I am 27 and in the UK ^.^ I would really love some NL friends, but I am not much of a big talker. I'm shy, but friendly, and treat others with respect, as that's how I would like to be treated. 
I have played the other two games in the series, but I have never friended anyone before so I am a bit nervous. 
My friend code is under my avatar.


----------



## Zen (Jun 16, 2013)

older than 18. add me for general help and questions. I'm on skype [ac.z3n] as well (since I hate typing on the 3DS keyboard) and prefer to use it during sessions.

FC is on the side there.


----------



## Toffle (Jun 16, 2013)

I am 18 and from finland =) i just bought the game but feel free to add me.
3797-6394-7779


----------



## amber-loki (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, I am 25 years old from the US. I'd love more friends! Here is my friend code: 1521-2448-1753


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm 24 and from the UK, feel free to add me  My FC is 1160-9704-4900 but pm if you can if you add me as I don't want to miss anyone that's added me!


----------



## Saralie (Jun 16, 2013)

Mike! said:


> I'm in the final few months of my twenties.. If anyone wants to add me, just send me a PM!



Mike, who did your signature? I love it! 


Ordered a 3DS XL just for this game! It won't arrive until Tuesday but when it does I will come back and post my info.


----------



## jordon2773 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello im a 30 year old with apples as my fruit, my fc is 0774 4854 5277 looking to get other fruits let me know if you add me and I will add you back


----------



## Savio (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey, yo. 21 year old here. Live in michigan. Feel free to add me. I think i've got my 3ds code displayed under my username here..


----------



## kittyb93 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys i'm 20 years old and living in NYC, please add me 2981-6162-5497 if you do, message me your code!


----------



## SirShavesALot (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi.  I am 27 and live in the US.  Looking for friends and towns to visit.

My FC: 3797-6463-5539
Town: Quahog

If you add me please let me know so I can add you as well.  Thanks.


----------



## trevarowe (Jun 16, 2013)

Im 19 living in australia looking for friends for AC:NL my friend code is 
4270-0910-6101

Just send me a message if you ad me ill be adding people through here

message me with your fc if you add me so i can add you


----------



## kisa92 (Jun 17, 2013)

Feel free to add me just PM me and I'll send my code. =]


----------



## Cotton (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey there I'm a 20 year old hoping to make some friends and just have a good time, let me know if you're adding me so I can add you too.
 Town: Stardust
 Friend code is under user avatar.


----------



## KitsuneLunai (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello everyone just looking for some peeps to play Animal crossing with and make some friends ! My FC is : 3539-9458-8317


----------



## MayorGem (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone!! 

I'm 26/F/Scotland, looking for people around my age to play/trade etc! 

My FC is - 2509-1622-5421
Name - Spidergemz
Town - Gemville
In-game name - Gem 

I'm not totally fussed about ages but I've had bad experiences from WW and CF with younger gamers and abusing my town etc. I don't appreciate people chopping down my trees, digging pointless holes and stealing my flowers!

Look forward to seeing some of you soon! 
Message me with your FC if you add mine so I can add you too!


----------



## jordo99 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys looking for fun and mature people to play animal crossing with. 

my fc is 2981-6149-9789

add me and pm me your fc as well. tty soon


----------



## FairyEmily (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello,
I've already posted few days ago in general FC thread, but it won't hurt to post it also here ^___^

My FC: 2723-8344-0555  
Town name: Fawnwood
Character name: Emilka

I'm looking forward to meeting nice and polite travelers visiting my humble town and to finding new villages to travel to <3


----------



## TopazDragon (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello. I'd love some friends to share visits in New Leaf. My info is in my sig. Please join me.


----------



## roroselle (Jun 17, 2013)

Does 20 yrs old count as an adult? Haha!
I'm Roselle and I have become addicted!
Play, trade, etc with meeeeee

My ds code is in my profile! Let me know if you add me so I can add you!


----------



## moonbox (Jun 17, 2013)

DS code in siggy 
I have Leif, bamboo, apples, oranges, and I'm also growing lychee, durians, lemons, cherries, pears, bananas, coconuts  as well as the island


----------



## shaddwell (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi I am 40 and play ac new leaf I have played all the games in the series and love em..I have 3 other people in my home that play to so add me and we share items and just have fun...steve 388356338840..wildwood..


----------



## emzi27 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm 28 and looking for some adult friends. Met some really immature players recently, all swearing and stealing from me. Would like some mature friends to play with! My code is by my photo. Please let me know if you add me so I can add you back.


----------



## czechoslovakian7 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'll try to add as many of you as I can, but if anyone wants to add me, PM me to make sure I add you too! 

Name: Ricky
Friend Code: 4682-8540-1930
Town: Red Leaf
Fruit: Pears, Oranges, Lychees, Peaches, Durian, Mangoes, Bananas, Coconuts, Lemons & Apples (on the way)


----------



## mattchuv3 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey, I'm kinda new as i haven't played a animal crossing game since the gamecube one, I'd like to play with some older players 
I'm 22, message me so i can add you back 

Name: Matthew
Friend Code: 3024-4797-1939 
Town: Winnipeg..  lol


----------



## Haileykitten (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm Hailey x 

I'm 29 year old girl from the UK and am a huge AC fan - I have only had new leaf for only a few days on my new 3DS XL (animal crossing edition) thanks to my wonderful hubby!

My towns fruit is apples and hoping to meet so long term respectful friends.

Looking for fellow adult pref kawaii or Japan obsessed friends to play with regularly 

IF YOU ADD ME PEASE PM TO LET ME KNOW SO I CAN ADD YOU BACK X


----------



## Jtd724 (Jun 17, 2013)

32 year old  AC gamer. Would love to add some friends to visit towns and such. Jay here. Let me know if you added me and I will do the same.


----------



## Peony85 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm Megan, 28, and in the US (east coast).  I'm looking for some friends and towns to visit.  I'm going to add some of you, but if you would like to add me please let me know so I can add you back!

Name: Megan
Town: Peony
Fruits: Pears, peaches, coconuts, apples, cherries, lychees, bananas
I also have the island 
3DS Friend Code: 0705-2699-0604


----------



## Jtd724 (Jun 18, 2013)

Peony85 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Megan, 28, and in the US (east coast).  I'm looking for some friends and towns to visit.  I'm going to add some of you, but if you would like to add me please let me know so I can add you back!
> 
> ...



added ya, friend code is listed below my name


----------



## aaaprilt (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey I'm April, i'm 25, and just registered here so I could get some new friends 
FC is 4382-2004-0867
Town: Pleasent
PM if you add


----------



## xxjemmamxx (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey, I'm Jemma, 21 years old, from the UK and love playing Animal Crossing. Also looking for other mature and respectful players to play online with.

Town: Hemsby
Fruit: Pears (also growing coconuts, lemons, lychees and some other stuff)

PM me if you add me. I'll have my gates open from time to time.
Friend code should be to the left


----------



## ugadawg13 (Jun 18, 2013)

College senior here looking for some more friends. In fact looking for someone to visit with Katie. Send me a message if you'd like to add me and I'll add back.

Andrew
2122-6198-2772


----------



## Jtd724 (Jun 18, 2013)

I added the last 2 pages of people up to Andrew and sent you each a PM.


----------



## Emmaajayyne (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey I'm 19, can I add you all too?


----------



## evilonion (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm a 33 year old Canadian girl looking for some Animal Crossing friends. PM me to exchange codes!


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess I qualify as an "Adult Gamer" at 48yo, so I would like to add some of you, however I could not possibly add all of you, and as many of you probably already have a full list as it is, I will just ask that anyone who does wish to add me, please message me so that I can add you.  and yes I am polite and I do not destroy trees or flowers. and I try to be as generous as possible.

Some other Important information, I am not able to get online very often, so don't bother adding me if you expect or require me to visit or invite on a daily basis.


----------



## Aywren (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello all! 

I'm a 35 year old gamer who isn't new to Animal Crossing (played every game since the first version), but am new to these forums. This thread prompted me to sign up for an account because it's exciting to see other adult gamers who are into AC! 

I'd love to make friends and trade fruit (I have peaches and cherries)! I've not visited another town before, so I'd have to figure out how. *laughs* My town is small, but you're welcome to shops, fruit and whatever you need when my gates are open. 

My friend code is: 2552-1082-4315  Name: Wren


----------



## Saralie (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everybody! I'm 30/F and would love some adult friends to play with. I just got the game yesterday so my town is horribly boring. No fruit on the trees (I sold it all, including my one perfect fruit on accident) but I wouldn't mind people coming over and giving me feedback on my map. Not sure if I like it or not... 




My friend code is: 1521-3329-0595
Let me know if you add me


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jun 19, 2013)

@ Cielle. I like how your beach has 2 access ramps, my town is set up with 2 beaches so each only has one ramp.  I would suggest doing like what I did and make your first "Project" adding another bridge. Makes it a lot easier to get around once you have two crossing points.


----------



## Saralie (Jun 19, 2013)

Meltdown, that is my idea too- need another bridge bad! I guess the thing I am unsure about is re-tail being all the way on the one side.


----------



## evilonion (Jun 19, 2013)

I added you Cielle 
My code is 0430 8309 3971


----------



## Dakota (Jun 19, 2013)

20 here! And would rather play with older players as well! 
1762-3429-2151 (haven't played online yet)


----------



## Saralie (Jun 19, 2013)

Added you Dakota


----------



## Xestrickland (Jun 19, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30-something gamer, looking for other adult gamers to play AC:NL with or other games. My FC is: 3909-8277-1784 . If you add me, please let me know here or PM me and I will add you back.
> My name is GamingGirl


I added you


----------



## Roxy (Jun 19, 2013)

_Hi ~ My name is Roxy and I'm 24. Here's my FC if anyone would like to add me.  3024-5714-5540_


----------



## Saralie (Jun 19, 2013)

Roxy said:


> _Hi ~ My name is Roxy and I'm 24. Here's my FC if anyone would like to add me.  3024-5714-5540_



Added you Roxy


----------



## Bones15 (Jun 19, 2013)

22 year old, add me. PM me for details!


----------



## tacitcat (Jun 19, 2013)

Still looking for more friends, if anyone wants to add me!


----------



## evilonion (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll add you tacitcat... What's your code?
Mine is 0430 8309 3971


----------



## tacitcat (Jun 19, 2013)

in my info


----------



## badazzelmo (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi~ Feel free to add my  friend code and I will add you back. My wife and I both play AC-NL and both are in our 30's. FC: 5413-0227-3669


----------



## Dokoro (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm 18, ^-^; yeah I guess I'm legal. Feel free to add me   FC: 1349-5341-8567


----------



## Sparklytori (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi everyone
I'm 31 female from England and looking for other players.
I bought a 3ds just for ACNL as I used to play WW and loved it.
My friend code is 2981-6050-9856

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi
Am I ok to add you?
I'm new to visiting towns but wouldn't dream of chopping down trees or stealing. My friend code is 2981-6050-9856


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 20, 2013)

There is about 10 of you here that have yet to add me. Please add my NA code (Joseph from Google).

I am 21 years old


----------



## Coni (Jun 20, 2013)

traceguy said:


> There is about 10 of you here that have yet to add me. Please add my NA code (Joseph from Google).
> 
> I am 21 years old




I just added you, Joseph. 

Also looking for new friends, I'm 21 my town's name is Rakuen and I have apples! 
*FC* on my siggy n_n


----------



## Legend Of Meow (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello all! I'm um... fairly new to the forum  haha ^^ IM in my 20's and would love to be able to partake in some friendly gaming :3 My friend code is in my sig if you guys would like to add me, let me know if you do so I can return the favor :3


----------



## kimmy27 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ohh wow, I'm so happy there are some older gamers here! 
I'm 27 years old and from the Netherlands (GTM+2) 
If you want to add me please do and send me a PM that you did, so I can add you back


----------



## littlefreak (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey, I'm 20 years old and would love it if someone added me as a friend :3 PM me if you do so I can add you back


----------



## BioRidley123 (Jun 20, 2013)

23, adding all of you 

EDIT: ok, maybe just posts from today xD

2nd Edit: added Legend of Meow, Kimmy27 and littlefreak.

3rd Edit: Sorry xD no internet here. I will add you three when I get home.


----------



## cinderblock (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, I'm 30 and recently bought a 3ds and animal crossing for my wife.  I now play as much as her and while she doesn't care to go online, I would love to.  I will start adding people from the end of this thread.  I will PM those who I add.  Feel free to add and PM me as well anyone, and thanks!

our code is 4398-9600-4875


----------



## sydney (Jun 20, 2013)

What's considered old? :K


----------



## NintenMOE (Jun 20, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30-something gamer, looking for other adult gamers to play AC:NL with or other games. My FC is: 3909-8277-1784 . If you add me, please let me know here or PM me and I will add you back.
> My name is GamingGirl



I'm 40...it seems that not many adults have their Town Gate open to visitors.  Please feel free to add me (0430-8271-1786) and I'll add you too, so message me to do so...THANKS!

-Moe


----------



## smplkd (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm a 28 year old male, and I have 0 3DS friends! 

My FC is 1134 - 7162 - 8643

And my AC name is Smplkd

Let me know if you've added me and I'll add you back!

I'll start from page 1 and start adding you all now.

Cheers,

sg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Right, I went on an adding mission!

Dokoro, Coni, Legend of Meow, Cinderbloc, SparklyTori, Moe, Gaming Girl, Evil Onion, Badazzelmo, Roxy, Dakota and Cielle all added! 

Please add me back  

1134 - 7162 - 8643
smplkd


----------



## Israfel42 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to new leaf and just got a 3ds two days ago. So have zero friends. 

Am 24 years old and would love to meet and visit other adult's towns. Message me if you are interested. My tag is on my profile.


----------



## Klcam1 (Jun 21, 2013)

GamingGirl
I added you, please add me.
Friend Code: 4785-4408-6836


----------



## TxAnt (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi, I am 43, female and I generally play between 4pm-8pm (CST).  I am hoping to find other adult players who play during this time period.

I am not interested in TT, so if your town is set up in another time, please do not invite me.    

I am respectful and expect you to be the same.

I will add you back, but please PM your details so I don't have to keep checking this thread.

Friend code: 0533-4881-2866


----------



## Fresh (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm 18. I don't really like playing with people younger then 16. It's just kinda odd and creepy to me. Now my wifi isn't working right now, will be in a week or so but I'm going to start going to the library so I can visit other players town and get the Rainbow Screen so I'm not sure if I should add anyone here

Update: FC can be found on the left. Message me if you added me


----------



## superfleurs (Jun 22, 2013)

I am, ahem, over 60. I've played WW previously, but skipped the CF. I am ridiculously in love with New Leaf. I already have a lot of friends, but still looking for players with the Japanese version. 

I don't plan on visiting anyone until I'm more established. I just started 4 days ago. I just don't want to see the town buildings before I have them myself. However, I don't mind leaving my town open for others to visit.

Character...Nancy
Town....Stonac
Fruit...cherries


----------



## Kungfupanda (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey guys. Looking for some new players to meet and this thread seems thriving for other respectable players. Feel free to PM me your friends codes and ill do the same - I'm a 24 year old male from the UK. I have the night owl ordinance activated as I play throughout the day and night when I'm not working as I work unsocial hours. Looking forward to meeting some new friends  

Chat soon

Craig

- - - Post Merge - - -

^^

Player name: Craig
Town: Kalos
Fruit: cherries


----------



## aza (Jun 22, 2013)

I love this idea! my friend code is: 4270-1127-0520

I'm 33 turning 34 this july! I'm new in town so I don't have much but would love to have friends around my age to enjoy new leaf together with 

Player name: Azaziel
Town: Enoch
Fruit: apples


----------



## phoenixmaiden (Jun 22, 2013)

This is such a good idea. When I got my 3DS I went in search of friends and I only found kids. Some are ok, others are....kids. I'll be turning 25 in a few months.

I have Animal Crossing: New Leaf and would love to add you all! Let me know if you add me!

edit: I added everyone on this page


----------



## kisa (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi my name is Haley, 27 yrs old, and I'm looking for people to play online with. My town's fruit is apple's (which I've ended up with in every AC game I've ever played) but i also have pears, oranges, durians, lychees, bananas and coconuts. All I ask is that you please respect the town and island I have. If anyone decides to add me, shoot me a PM so I can add you as well  my friend code is on the left


----------



## charmed girl (Jun 23, 2013)

I am 25 and love playing ACNL, I play it everyday when I get a spare minute but it turns into a few hours lol
my friend code is  4940-5826-9226 Feel free to add me


----------



## Reiku85 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm a 27 yr old gamer with an AC addiction ^_^ My town currently has lychees, pears, oranges and mangos (with a few palms on the beach for good measure...).

Would be good to play with some chilled out people, just don't run on my flowers!

FC is 4339-2591-8067, PM me here with yours and I'll be sure to add you


----------



## ugadawg13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey yall. I've been adding people from here and sending PMs with my FC to them and also responding to those that add me. So far out of 11 on my friend list, 4 have been online before so it has been too much fun with online play yet. If you're an older (doesn't have to be really old, I'm only 21) then PM and I'm make sure to add you.

Andrew
2122-6198-2772


----------



## Andra (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi!  I just added you, please add me!
FC - 5284-1407-0450
Name - Dreezy
Town - Andiland
Fruit - all of them 

I'm 33/F/California, USA

Hope to play w/ you soon! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

hello!
I just added you, pls add me!
FC - 5284-1407-0450
Name - Dreezy
Town - Andiland
Fruit - all of them 

33/F/california,us

Hope to play soon!


----------



## Skuchachii (Jun 24, 2013)

,,


----------



## eeyore_witch (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm 34/Canada and would love some adult friends....please pm me when you do so I can add you back.


----------



## MajorD (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a 26 year old working & full time university student, looking for Australian/late night overseas people to play with. My play time varies due to many real life commitments, but basically all my spare time - when I get it - is spent playing games or roaming forums 

I'm a new player but already have a lot of fruit (most of growing back right now) - oranges (native), apples, pears, peaches, lemons, cherries, lychees, bananas, mangoes, durians, coconuts... basically everything except persimmons


----------



## radiantrepose (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, new player and would like to actively play with many members of this community. 18 and in the US.

Name: Acharius

Feel free to add me and PM me with your Friend Codes.


----------



## Super_Grover87 (Jun 24, 2013)

25 and looking for friends to visit and for me to visit your town.  Please add: 1736-0459-7191.  PM me so I can add you.


----------



## charliex (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi my name is Dante age almost 33 my DS FC: 2664_2922_7806 haven't  traveled to 
Other towns text me back and add me


----------



## mylkette (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey there c: I'm almost 22 and I haven't traveled to any other towns yet but I would really like to! Add me please?


----------



## charliex (Jun 24, 2013)

R u on line


----------



## mylkette (Jun 24, 2013)

Yup! I just started playing today though c:


----------



## magneto (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys,
I'm new here and this is my very first post! I'm Dave and live in the UK. Haven't really taken my 3DS online much before so never bothered with friends codes, but now with AC:NL (which btw is my first AC game) I want to start adding friends. Please add me 

My code is 3695-0396-7732


----------



## EMcGreezy (Jun 25, 2013)

25 here, I have 0 friends :/  Please let me know if you add me and I will add you back.  I am very nice, never run, steal, or chop down trees 

I just added you Dave ^_^


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 25, 2013)

19 year old who is constantly called "childish" because he plays Animal Crossing games here.

Friend Code: 2406-5319-7519


----------



## magneto (Jun 25, 2013)

EMcGreezy said:


> 25 here, I have 0 friends :/  Please let me know if you add me and I will add you back.  I am very nice, never run, steal, or chop down trees
> 
> I just added you Dave ^_^



Cheers  Have added you now.


----------



## Rufflebutt (Jun 25, 2013)

Would 18 be old enough? Or am I too much of a youngin?


----------



## dolphinssmile2 (Jun 25, 2013)

magneto said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new here and this is my very first post! I'm Dave and live in the UK. Haven't really taken my 3DS online much before so never bothered with friends codes, but now with AC:NL (which btw is my first AC game) I want to start adding friends. Please add me
> 
> My code is 3695-0396-7732



Hi Dave.
I have added you.  Could you add me please.

- - - Post Merge - - -



EMcGreezy said:


> 25 here, I have 0 friends :/  Please let me know if you add me and I will add you back.  I am very nice, never run, steal, or chop down trees
> 
> I just added you Dave ^_^



I've added you.  Could you add me please.


----------



## lottym (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi I'm Lotty and I'm in my late 30s, AC, NL fan and would like some friend code is 0576-3886-2950

Dave, Dolphin & Tengu added you all


----------



## Nymph (Jun 25, 2013)

Hehe what constitutes adult? I'm 19 atm but I'll be turning 20 this year... do I still qualify? > w >

(fc in sig!)


----------



## magneto (Jun 25, 2013)

charliex said:


> Hi my name is Dante age almost 33 my DS FC: 2664_2922_7806 haven't  traveled to
> Other towns text me back and add me



I have added you Dante


----------



## dolphinssmile2 (Jun 25, 2013)

lottym said:


> Hi I'm Lotty and I'm in my late 30s, AC, NL fan and would like some friend code is 0576-3886-2950
> 
> Dave, Dolphin & Tengu added you all



Hi Lotty, I added you.


----------



## ComradeCookie (Jun 25, 2013)

Howdy all. I'm Michael, 25, in the military, and am brand new to AC as a whole. My friend code is 0860-3982-8004. Would love to make some new friends.

:3


----------



## Sprout (Jun 25, 2013)

Nymph said:


> Hehe what constitutes adult? I'm 19 atm but I'll be turning 20 this year... do I still qualify? > w >
> 
> (fc in sig!)



I personally think it is more about how you are as a person and how others can relate to you. 20 can be very adult as it can be very 
childish as well. the intent is really to get like minded individuals together.
Just my $0.02


----------



## dolphinssmile2 (Jun 25, 2013)

ComradeCookie said:


> Howdy all. I'm Michael, 25, in the military, and am brand new to AC as a whole. My friend code is 0860-3982-8004. Would love to make some new friends.
> 
> :3



Hi Michael, I'm Colleen.  I just added you.  Could you add me please.


----------



## ComradeCookie (Jun 25, 2013)

dolphinssmile2 said:


> Hi Michael, I'm Colleen.  I just added you.  Could you add me please.


Added.


----------



## Aero (Jun 26, 2013)

Aero, 26 years old, is looking for adult gamers to add. 

If anyone's interested, please PM me or reply to this post. My code's in my profile to the left.


----------



## lottym (Jun 26, 2013)

ComradeCookie said:


> Howdy all. I'm Michael, 25, in the military, and am brand new to AC as a whole. My friend code is 0860-3982-8004. Would love to make some new friends.
> 
> :3





Added you. Can you add me back thanks


----------



## lottym (Jun 26, 2013)

anygamewilldo said:


> So far, I've added you all!



added


----------



## magneto (Jun 26, 2013)

ComradeCookie said:


> Howdy all. I'm Michael, 25, in the military, and am brand new to AC as a whole. My friend code is 0860-3982-8004. Would love to make some new friends.
> 
> :3





Aero said:


> Aero, 26 years old, is looking for adult gamers to add.
> 
> If anyone's interested, please PM me or reply to this post. My code's in my profile to the left.



Both added! Please add me


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 26, 2013)

What's up??  Would love to add some fellow adult gamers.  I know that we are out there somewhere.  Right now, I only have my character in my town, but as soon as I talk the wife into trying it, I'm sure she'll have one too.  The kids aren't touchin my 3DS because they already broke theirs.. So, no worries with the kiddos bein on lol.

Anyways, I'm DirtyD... I'm gonna be 32 next week. (Wife is about to turn 35 just incase she ends up playing too).  I started playing ACCF... However, I also have WW for regular DS.  Hope to play with ya soon!

DirtyD
Pooville
(I havent added many people to my 3DS at all as friends, I'm assuming that each character doesn't have its own Friendcode like before... It's still all done thru the friends list??)

If so this is that code: 3222-6549-0704


----------



## nona (Jun 26, 2013)

*do u have room for 1 more friend?*

Hi I am nona in silver$. my code is to the left. let me know if you add me and I will add you

thnx


----------



## Bean (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all. 32 here. Just started my town a couple days ago. First Animal Crossing game for me. Just found this site and would like to play with adults/curteous players! Please PM me if you add me and I will add you back!

FC is to the left .


----------



## nona (Jun 26, 2013)

added you. please add me. thnx


DirtyD said:


> What's up??  Would love to add some fellow adult gamers.  I know that we are out there somewhere.  Right now, I only have my character in my town, but as soon as I talk the wife into trying it, I'm sure she'll have one too.  The kids aren't touchin my 3DS because they already broke theirs.. So, no worries with the kiddos bein on lol.
> 
> Anyways, I'm DirtyD... I'm gonna be 32 next week. (Wife is about to turn 35 just incase she ends up playing too).  I started playing ACCF... However, I also have WW for regular DS.  Hope to play with ya soon!
> 
> ...



- - - Post Merge - - -

adding you. please add me. FC to the left.
thnx





magneto said:


> Cheers  Have added you now.


----------



## Loolee32 (Jun 26, 2013)

Help. I am an adult gamer, I think my code is 2036 6917 0372 but I'm not sure. I need some friends I am nice and don't run/ruin anything

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have added you. I'm very new to this


----------



## Taiki (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I am turning 19 tomorrow so I guess I am part of the adult gamers? XD. Please add me, I got this game installed on my limited edition 3DS XL Animal Crossing ver. and I am enjoying it. I want to play with real players though.

Name: Taiki
City Name: Colony 9
Friend Code: 0361 ? 6934 ? 8234

Please let me know if you have added me!

I turned on e-mail notification so I won't miss any posts directed to me (so I won't forget to add back!).


----------



## ironheartwriter (Jun 26, 2013)

Hewwo! 21 year old from California looking for some people to play with ^^ My FC is under my avatar and my city name is Starlite :3 drop me a message if you add me and I'll add you back


----------



## metal.days@gmail.com (Jun 26, 2013)

Add me !
25 year old lawier here 
fc: 2079-6282-9532
Name: Adam
Town: Lemmyton

See u around


----------



## Clairmince (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey there. 27 year old player here. Dan from Pomotina.

Friend Code: 5069-4845-1752

Message me if you add me, and I'll add you back.


----------



## Grace (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Lotty, sent you a PM, please add me?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey Colleen, sent you a PM, please add me?



dolphinssmile2 said:


> Hi Michael, I'm Colleen.  I just added you.  Could you add me please.


----------



## eldudearino69 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm 24.  All of my family and friends work odd hours than me so I need some peeps to play with...  Here's my friend code...  5413-1201-5700


----------



## sweetfire (Jun 27, 2013)

Taiki said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am turning 19 tomorrow so I guess I am part of the adult gamers? XD. Please add me, I got this game installed on my limited edition 3DS XL Animal Crossing ver. and I am enjoying it. I want to play with real players though.
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm 19 too haha and I started last night, I'll add you. Add me too please 3351-5316-6417 <3

Also anyone who wants to add me can also  Please msg me your friend code.


----------



## Banicakes (Jun 27, 2013)

sup peoples :] 22 yr old AC addict reporting in~


----------



## moniquesx (Jun 27, 2013)

Turn 21 in a couple months & my boyfriend thinks I'm foolish for buying a 3DS to play this game. Still a kid at heart, just had to!

Anyone care to visit my town? 

Monique
*Town Name*: Zilvia
*Character Name*: Dori
*FC*: 0619-3909-9494
PM as soon as you've added my FC so I can do the same.


----------



## A-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Town: Inaba
Character: A-kun
FC: In my profile haha!

Let me know if you add me. I'm 29 and looking for more people around my age, give or take a few years. I work all day and mainly play at night. It'd be nice to meet some swapnote buddies, too.


----------



## Moike (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey everyone. 22 years old here and still loving AC. I'm looking to play with some people who are about as far as I am in the game, meaning I don't want too many spoilers  I've got a few of the new stores on main street and a second floor in my house. I'm not too stressed about it, I guess I just don't want hand outs.

Town's name is Moria and I'm Moike. Info is to the left


----------



## Ketta (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey, I'm 19 so I guess I count for this huh? None of my friends play or are planning to play this game so it could get a bit lonely.
Only started yesterday, so I don't have much (only my deposit ;_; )

Town name is Erebor and I'm Ketta. FC is on the left.


----------



## Riesz (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello!  I'm 28 years old from Ontario, Canada.  Looking for New Leaf friends


----------



## JeepGirlAnna (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm 20 and looking for more friends to add. Feel free to add me (just send me a message so I know to put in your FC) :]


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm turning 29 next month. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Disciple25 (Jun 29, 2013)

23 year old male in England - feel free to message me if you want me to add your friend code and then we can hang out


----------



## pokewheezy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi! I'm 23, from the UK and looking for some more friends for ACNL. Would like some from around the world to swap country exclusive DLCs and event items if possible. Look forward to playing Animal Crossing with you all soon!
Name: Louise
F.C: 1091-8151-3119


----------



## TasheRAWR (Jun 30, 2013)

I am new to this website, I'm 18 and would love to make new friends on AC NL. So feel free to add me and let me know through PM.


----------



## PepperTown (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey just started playing last week. and I'm looking for people to visit my town/visit their towns. I'm 27 and from Utah so mountain standard time if there is much of a time difference from where you are at. Week days after 7pm and whenever on other days if you want to catch me.

My friend code is 1762-2961-3838. 3ds mii name: Rivers, animal crossing name: Matt Town name: Pepper

Add me please and pm your code when you do. 

Thanks


----------



## Felonie187 (Jul 1, 2013)

I added u. Add me Felonie187  1934-0661-3630

- - - Post Merge - - -

Add me Felonie 187  friend Code 1934-0661-3630


----------



## Deer (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm 18 and from Massachusetts, anyone who would like to is free to add me. c:
Just PM me after so I can add you back!

Deer
5300-9056-0813


----------



## kiwipikachu (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm 22 and I just really want to hang out in someone else's town I've never done it before! Just message me if you want to hang out.


----------



## jonboy (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, 

Just bought ACNL. Looking for people to add as friends. Feel free to add me, my code is: 5386-7919-0813. John.


----------



## Arina (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll be 24 in two weeks, anyone who wants to add me just send me a message letting me know so I can add you too =] none of my friends really play this game so I'm looking forward to making some new friends to play acnl with.


----------



## ShawnieStarfire (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, I'm an older gamer as well. 34 yrs old and would like to add you all to my friends list.. Please add me as we'll... I hope that's ok... Thanks!


----------



## Drastic (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am 26 and looking for friends to play New Leaf with! Just PM me if you add me and I will add you back! Hope to see you in game soon! 

P.S: I work till around 4:30 pm and usually play from 6-11.


----------



## Fayette (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi folks,
I'm 35, live in the UK. Usually play after 6pm UK time, although can play earlier during the day sometimes if requested.

Not managed to visit or have anyone visit me yet 

If you'd like to add me, please do. Oh, and send me a PM to let me know you have added me so I can add you too


----------



## Sprout (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright so I still have some room in my friends list for a few more friends. Preferably ones in my time zone (PST / GMT-8) and playing in the around 8p-11p. Friends from elsewhere are ok as long as we run into each other on-line from time to time. 

I am not into making a profit from stuff. My ultimate goal is to be able to have fun and help each other as we can. I have been playing from launch and do not time travel. I think I have all the fruit, many Mario and Zelda items, and many stores to include Shampoodle. All of which were earned without manipulating my clock.

If you are interested in becoming friends send me a message. I did this once before (Page 44 of this thread) and have a few new good AC friends - Hopefully The same will happen again.


----------



## TheMadMonsterr (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi there, I'm Maddy and I'm 16.

Please don't let that discourage you, I'd like people to hear me out. I've been playing Animal Crossing since Wild World back in 2007. It's been my favorite pastime since I was 10! I've only gotten into multiplayer for about two years (my last year of playing Wild World and now in New Leaf) and I'm looking for friends who are respectful and courteous of other people's games and towns. I'm very proud of the town that I've created and I'd hate to see it destroyed by a kid I've randomly added on my friends list. That being said, I'm pretty particular about who I add. I'm simply looking for those who are mature and respectful, but are also looking to have fun, chat, and help each other when needed! I hope some of you will give me a chance, because I am mature for my age. If you'd like to add me, send me a message with your FC and I'll do the same. Hope to see some of you in the game!


----------



## dolphinssmile2 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm Colleen, and I'm looking for people to visit and to come and visit me.  Please don't add me if you never open your gates.  I already have a few of those.  I only have one request, be respectful to my town as I will be to yours.  Pm me so I can add you back.  See you soon.


----------



## slpnclass (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all. 20-something gamer here. Feel free to add, just send me a message here letting me know.


----------



## lottym (Jul 3, 2013)

Added you Fayette, uk also 



Fayette said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm 35, live in the UK. Usually play after 6pm UK time, although can play earlier during the day sometimes if requested.
> 
> Not managed to visit or have anyone visit me yet
> ...


----------



## ImaginationArtist (Jul 4, 2013)

I am 19 and I am looking for some adult gamers to play Animal Crossing New Leaf with and if anyone is interested please send me a private message so I can add you.


----------



## Sprout (Jul 7, 2013)

Bump to get it back on the first couple of pages.  Still looking for some quality ppl. See my previous posts in this thread...


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm an adult gamer too, in my 30's. Add me if you like (just PM to let me know you have and i'll add you, k?). My 3DS code is 4124-5134-9829 and my Dream Town code is down there in my signature -points to it- Visit any time.


----------



## LiLo (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm 28 from Puerto Rico and my husband (29) got me addicted to AC. My FC: 4639-9305-8153. His FC: 4768-7441-6290.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleNookling said:


> I'm an adult gamer too, in my 30's. Add me if you like (just PM to let me know you have and i'll add you, k?). My 3DS code is 4124-5134-9829 and my Dream Town code is down there in my signature -points to it- Visit any time.



Added you...


----------



## pokewheezy (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, posted a while back, but i'll post again so you can all see my details 
I'm 23, from England in the UK and now have all fruit. I'm currently looking for AC friends all over the world to swap region exclusive DLCs and event items and to hang out  I mainly open my gates at night and have the night owl ordinance. I use swapnote/letterbox to keep my friends posted of turnip prices/ to arrange specific times to meet etc and I post my gate status on the friend status thing on the 3ds home screen. Don't let me looking for friends all around the world discourage any UK people- I welcome all 
Any help anyone needs (any questions, help with collecting furniture sets/ gyroids etc) just ask- I'm happy to help!
I never run or steal, I ask before I buy, all I ask is for you to show me the same respect.
Name: Louise
F.C: 1091-8151-3119
Look forward to playing ACNL with you all soon!


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2013)

i'll trade a silver slingshot for 5 chess pieces


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 8, 2013)

im 30..

am i too old to play this game?


----------



## Ayari (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey everybody,

I just found this thread. This is exactly what I was looking for. I'm Maddy, 28 years old... so pretty adult I'd say. =) I'm from Germany and I'm looking for nice, polite and respectfull players from all around the world to see their towns, play, hang around, well... having a good time in the game. I guess I just go through the thread and send out some private messages. ^__^
If someone else wants to add me then leave a pm so I can add you back.
Here is my 3DS code: 4356-0116-4859
Looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## Lauriestaffs (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm going to jump in here! I'm 18, and my town consists of pears (native), peaches, lychee's, oranges, lemons, mangos!
Feel free to add me and I'll add you back c:


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 8, 2013)

kindaichi83 said:


> im 30..
> 
> am i too old to play this game?


NEVER!


----------



## mayortash (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd love some more adult players on my roster. I'm 27, married and in the UK. I typically play late at night Tues-Sat and all day Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Nonoko (Jul 8, 2013)

There is an adult player threat? Great. I'm 21 and from Germany. Fell free to add me, but please contact then


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm 25 and love the game, feel free to add me and PM me your codes and ill add you in return


----------



## LiLo (Jul 8, 2013)

pokewheezy said:


> Hi, posted a while back, but i'll post again so you can all see my details
> I'm 23, from England in the UK and now have all fruit. I'm currently looking for AC friends all over the world to swap region exclusive DLCs and event items and to hang out  I mainly open my gates at night and have the night owl ordinance. I use swapnote/letterbox to keep my friends posted of turnip prices/ to arrange specific times to meet etc and I post my gate status on the friend status thing on the 3ds home screen. Don't let me looking for friends all around the world discourage any UK people- I welcome all
> Any help anyone needs (any questions, help with collecting furniture sets/ gyroids etc) just ask- I'm happy to help!
> I never run or steal, I ask before I buy, all I ask is for you to show me the same respect.
> ...



Added you...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayari said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I just found this thread. This is exactly what I was looking for. I'm Maddy, 28 years old... so pretty adult I'd say. =) I'm from Germany and I'm looking for nice, polite and respectfull players from all around the world to see their towns, play, hang around, well... having a good time in the game. I guess I just go through the thread and send out some private messages. ^__^
> If someone else wants to add me then leave a pm so I can add you back.
> ...



Added you...


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm very glad to have stumbled onto this site; this thread in particular. I'm 46 years old and I downloaded Animal Crossing from the 3DS shop the day it was released. I had never played an AC game before, so I didn't quite know what to expect. I've become completely addicted. I'd love to exchange 3DS Friend Codes with other adult players. My Friend Code is below. Please let me know if you add me and I'll make sure to add you.

Happy gaming!

*Jerry: 0688-5756-4060*


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 10, 2013)

I am well over my 20s   I love this game.  I had it for game cube, and for the regular ds.  I never did get one for wii but I don't do well with panoramic on video game systems, hence, why I didn't play on game cube much.  I love love love new leaf!!  I have been playing non stop for over a week now and logged many hours on it!  My sleep schedule is non existent right now!
I don't mind having any age visit my town, as long as they are respectful of my two rules


----------



## silverstorm (Jul 10, 2013)

*Great thread! I am in my 40's and would prefer to play with mature gamers. Please feel free to add me as I am anxious to visit another town lol!  Thank you

*My sleep schedule has been affected too *


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 10, 2013)

silverstorm said:


> *Great thread! I am in my 40's and would prefer to play with mature gamers. Please feel free to add me as I am anxious to visit another town lol!  Thank you
> 
> *My sleep schedule has been affected too *



I added you


----------



## Emma (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm 18 and from the UK! My friend code is below, so feel free to add me, let me know if you do! My native fruit is apples.


----------



## Creamsodabomb (Jul 10, 2013)

I added you! Please add me  I'm 30 an from Canada!

Name: Cream
Friend Code: 3968-4600-6013


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 11, 2013)

I kinda cleaned up my Friends List, so I have some empty slots!

Also, 27 year old from America.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Any older games here from the UK, like i am? Feel free to add me. My friend code is in my siggy -points-. My town is called Oakleaf and my mayor is called Rhya and my native fruit is Apple. Please, if you do add me, send me a message to let me know and so i can add you back. Thanks!


----------



## MrAfrodice (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey, Im 21 live in london, towns name is Rivia and I have apples. Feel free to add


----------



## Bluesky (Jul 12, 2013)

LittleNookling said:


> Any older games here from the UK, like i am? Feel free to add me. My friend code is in my siggy -points-. My town is called Oakleaf and my mayor is called Rhya and my native fruit is Apple. Please, if you do add me, send me a message to let me know and so i can add you back. Thanks!



Hey - i'll add you later today - want to start building up a currently very barren friends list.


----------



## Bluesky (Jul 12, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> I'm very glad to have stumbled onto this site; this thread in particular. I'm 46 years old and I downloaded Animal Crossing from the 3DS shop the day it was released. I had never played an AC game before, so I didn't quite know what to expect. I've become completely addicted. I'd love to exchange 3DS Friend Codes with other adult players. My Friend Code is below. Please let me know if you add me and I'll make sure to add you.
> 
> Happy gaming!
> 
> *Jerry: 0688-5756-4060*



Hey Jerry - I'll add you to my list....

If anyone else would like to add me, go right ahead - want some friends to play and trade with on this life stealer of a game...

Jon


----------



## Banicakes (Jul 12, 2013)

Adult gamer here! 22 from Australia, still haven't come across any fellow Aussies but not too fussy!~


----------



## pokewheezy (Jul 12, 2013)

Thread keeps filling 
Hi! I'm 23, from the UK and am looking for some more ACNL friends. I'm not fussed from where, but I would like to swap region exclusive event items and DLCs. As long as you're respectful and available to wi-fi from time to time, I'm happy 
I'm currently helping some friends collect furniture sets, so if you need a hanc with that or anything else, let me know- I like to help and I'm not in it for a profit. I have all fruits, exotic and otherwise, including persimmons- feel free to help yourselves, just ask before taking any perfect fruit please.
I use swapnote/ Nintendo letterbox to update friends of turnip prices, specific meeting times (if requested) etc and I post my gate status on the friend status thing on the 3ds home screen. 
I don't run or steal, I ask before I buy, all I ask is that you show me the same respect.
Sorry for wittering on and look forward to playing AC with you all soon! 
Name: Louise
F.C: 1091-8151-3119


----------



## SirShavesALot (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi. I am 28 and live in the US. Looking for friends and towns to visit.

My FC: 3797-6463-5539
Town: Quahog

If you add me please let me know so I can add you as well. Thanks.


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 13, 2013)

18 here! I know I'm not really that old but I guess I'm considered an adult haha. Friend Code is 3883-4830-3725.
I have apples for all~


----------



## Sprout (Jul 17, 2013)

Bump  Still have a few open slots!


----------



## BBells67 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey guys I'm a 27 year old NY native stuck in Texas!

I'm fairly new to AC and learning the ropes. I'm extremely active on my town and want to add some friends so I can take advantage of everything the game has to offer!

Add me if you like my FC is 0173-1402-6710. Shoot me a PM after you add me so I can add you back!


----------



## Amykins (Jul 17, 2013)

My name is Amy, I'm 30 years old all the way here in Seattle! I'd love to join in the fun, if that's all right with you! <3


----------



## lottym (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi My name is lotty and I am 30+ some years from the UK and would really like to add more friends.

Friend code is 0576-3886-2950. I'm usually on in the evenings, Message me and let me know if you add me and I'll add you back.


----------



## rfisher1228 (Jul 27, 2013)

Feel free to add me, looking to start visiting other towns. FC 3351-4441-9561


----------



## victoryoftheppl (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm 23 just got AC:NL. Add? 1091-8475-7773 please PLEASE PM me if you do :]


----------



## baritonesally (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm 20 and yay! Playing with older people makes me happy since they are usually more courteous. FC in sidebar 

PM me if you add please!!!


----------



## Cystic (Jul 29, 2013)

Feel free to add me I'm 23.

PM me if you add please!


----------



## WeiMoote (Aug 6, 2013)

I... did a great purge of my Friends List, and... I'm looking for people. BTW, I'm 27.


----------



## ghostytrickster (Aug 6, 2013)

i am only 19 but its kind of an awkward age. too old to play with younger people too young to play with older people ;;


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm 22 and looking for people to play with, message me if you add me


----------



## LizzyBeth010 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm 28 and looking for some new people to play with since most of my friends aren't playing as much as I am. 
If you add me please let me know


----------



## sheepyton (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm Sheepy, 27 years old and looking for people to play with. If you want to add me, send me a PM first so I know who you are and can add you back!


----------



## taylalatbh (Aug 6, 2013)

I know I'm a total noob to the forum right now but consider me! Is 22 adult enough?  anyone interested in playing together, PM me.


----------



## Rainbowmix (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm Miko and I'm 27. Just recently started playing New Leaf. I would love to have adult friends. My FC code is in my profile. Send me a PM so I can also add you all back.


----------



## kindaichi83 (Aug 6, 2013)

i'm a 30 yr old Asian male living in South East Asia.. do PM me if you add me as a friend =)


----------

